# Lei.



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2015)

[video=youtube;RJY396BFzQ4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJY396BFzQ4[/video]


----------



## spleen (4 Maggio 2015)

Visto di recente,
film piuttosto interessante.
Nella versione in lingua originale Samantha ha la voce di Scarlett Johansson. :singleeye:
In quella italiana di Micaela Ramazzotti :singleeye: 

Anch' io voglio un S.O. così per il mio pc. ................


----------



## Traccia (4 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> [video=youtube;RJY396BFzQ4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJY396BFzQ4[/video]


lho visto all'epoca quando uscì al cinema...
particolare...
rimasi un po' interdetta...perchè il concetto è portato all'estremo, troppo...
ma chissà se davvero si arriverà a questi eccessi paradossali?
il picnic in quattro mi sconvolse.
E la fine, mi fece sorridere (...). Persino in quel contesto... è inevitabile, a quanto pare, a tutti i livelli 

Mi auguro di fermarci molto prima.


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> lho visto all'epoca quando uscì al cinema...
> particolare...
> *rimasi un po' interdetta...perchè il concetto è portato all'estremo, troppo...
> ma chissà se davvero si arriverà a questi eccessi paradossali?*
> ...


Chissà... bisognerebbe prima capire realmente cosa sia davvero la coscienza. Credo però che in futuro non troppo lontano ci si possa arrivare (se non ci autodistruggeremo prima).


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Visto di recente,
> film piuttosto interessante.
> *Nella versione in lingua originale Samantha ha la voce di Scarlett Johansson*. :singleeye:
> In quella italiana di Micaela Ramazzotti :singleeye:
> ...


infatti è da vedere in originale, sottotitolato


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2015)

Posso dire che mi inquieta un po'!?


----------



## spleen (4 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Posso dire che mi inquieta un po'!?


Si,  sottovoce.


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Si,  sottovoce.


Mi inquieta un po'...


----------



## spleen (4 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> infatti è da vedere in originale, sottotitolato


Anche Micaela ha una bella voce però, ci sono dei passaggi da brivido......


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Posso dire che mi inquieta un po'!?


Eccome, e pure tanto. Anche perchè poi a me viene spontaneo un dubbio: è lei che si innalza ad essere umano cosciente, o siamo noi smascherati? Non è che ci vediamo più grandi ed importanti di quel che siamo...nient'altro che un avanzato computer biologico?


----------



## spleen (4 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi inquieta un po'...


----------



## spleen (4 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Eccome, e pure tanto. Anche perchè poi a me viene spontaneo un dubbio: è lei che si innalza ad essere umano cosciente, o siamo noi smascherati? Non è che ci vediamo più grandi ed importanti di quel che siamo...nient'altro che un avanzato computer biologico?


E' questa in effetti la domanda......


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Eccome, e pure tanto. Anche perchè poi a me viene spontaneo un dubbio: è lei che si innalza ad essere umano cosciente, o siamo noi smascherati? Non è che ci vediamo più grandi ed importanti di quel che siamo...nient'altro che un avanzato computer biologico?


Succede che nell'altro vediamo noi stessi.
Il film non l'ho visto, ma dal trailer quello che ho capito è che questa intelligenza artificiale si interfaccia con l'essere umano e pian piano si "umanizza".
E' lui che spiega a lei come funziona vivere, è lui che le insegna, lei apprende quello che è lui.
Lui fondamentalmente si innamora di se stesso, si innamora dell'idea di amore che ha già dentro.
Non so come finisca, quindi non commento oltre...

Poi se mi parli di computer biologico a me viene in mente Putnam e la teoria dei cervelli in vasca...


----------



## Spot (4 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Eccome, e pure tanto. Anche perchè poi a me viene spontaneo un dubbio: è lei che si innalza ad essere umano cosciente, o siamo noi smascherati? Non è che ci vediamo più grandi ed importanti di quel che siamo...nient'altro che un avanzato computer biologico?


Bella domanda. Ne trovi di letteratura a buttare a riguardo.
Comunque sembra che per ora siamo ancora troppo complessi per qualsiasi A.I.

In ogni caso grande suggerimento, grazie. Ho un film per il dopo pranzo.


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Succede che nell'altro vediamo noi stessi.
> Il film non l'ho visto, ma dal trailer quello che ho capito è che questa intelligenza artificiale si interfaccia con l'essere umano e pian piano si "umanizza".
> E' lui che spiega a lei come funziona vivere, è lui che le insegna, lei apprende quello che è lui.
> Lui fondamentalmente si innamora di se stesso, si innamora dell'idea di amore che ha già dentro.
> ...


Si, come tanti innamoramenti fatui... ci si innamora dell'idea dell'amore. Della voglia di innamorarsi. Però se ti capita vedilo, il film merita!

 Vado subito a cercare... :singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> E' questa in effetti la domanda......


Vero? Inquietante...


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Si, come tanti innamoramenti fatui... ci si innamora dell'idea dell'amore. Della voglia di innamorarsi. Però se ti capita vedilo, il film merita!
> 
> Vado subito a cercare... :singleeye:


Cerca pure, magari non c'azzecca nulla ma il collegamento mi è stato lampante...


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Bella domanda. Ne trovi di letteratura a buttare a riguardo.
> *Comunque sembra che per ora siamo ancora troppo complessi per qualsiasi A.I.*
> 
> In ogni caso grande suggerimento, grazie. Ho un film per il dopo pranzo.


Per il momento, credo proprio di si...  prego, mi fa sempre piacere condividere quel che mi piace


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Eccome, e pure tanto. Anche perchè poi a me viene spontaneo un dubbio: è lei che si innalza ad essere umano cosciente, o siamo noi smascherati? Non è che ci vediamo più grandi ed importanti di *quel che siamo...nient'altro che un avanzato computer biologico*?


Ho provato a guardare il film due volte. La prima mi son fermato perchè il protagonista mi è antipatico, a pelle. La seconda perchè mi sembrava davvero poco plausibile quello che vedevo. Sarò arrivato verso la metà, non fornisco dettagli per evitare spoiler a chi ancora debba vederlo. Dubito che finirò di vederlo, comunque.

Da addetto ai lavori posso dire che io NON lo vorrei, un OS così.  

Ma il punto cruciale, qui, è che potrei risponderti al neretto. Per esteso.


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ho provato a guardare il film due volte. La prima mi son fermato perchè il protagonista mi è antipatico, a pelle. La seconda perchè mi sembrava davvero poco plausibile quello che vedevo. Sarò arrivato verso la metà, non fornisco dettagli per evitare spoiler a chi ancora debba vederlo. Dubito che finirò di vederlo, comunque.
> 
> Da addetto ai lavori posso dire che io NON lo vorrei, un OS così.
> 
> *Ma il punto cruciale, qui, è che potrei risponderti al neretto*. Per esteso.


rispondi dai! Mi interessa. Lascia stare il film, che sia bello o no apre un momento di riflessione.


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> rispondi dai! Mi interessa. Lascia stare il film, che sia bello o no apre un momento di riflessione.


Per risponderti, giacchè non sono uno scienziato nè un ingegnere e la mia opinione vale quel che vale, stavo cercando un estratto di una conferenza di Feynman, che però ora non trovo (parte dei libri non ci stavano nella mia casetta da single e si trovano tuttora in alcuni scatoloni in garage).

Come tutti sapete, R. Feynman è stato, oltre che uno dei più grandi fisici di sempre, Nobel per la formulazione dei modelli dell'elettrodinamica quantistica, entusiasta consumatore di LSD e suonatore di bonghi, anche uno dei grandi ispiratori di nanotecnologie e calcolo quantistico. Non si è mai occupato direttamente di Intelligenza Artificiale, anche se durante la conferenza suddetta gli fu posta da alcuni studenti qualche domanda a riguardo. Si parlava della lentezza con cui procede l'evoluzione tecnologica in questo ambito e dell'enorme difficoltà nel produrre modelli di sviluppo pratici ed efficienti. Di fronte alla frustrazione dei ricercatori, fece notare che anche loro avendo a disposizione 3 miliardi di anni e uno strumento di debug completo come l'evoluzione della vita su questo pianeta avrebbero potuto fare grandi progressi!!

Ora, la considerazione di fondo è proprio la nostra impossibilità di sondare la profondità di sviluppo della quale ha goduto la _nostra _intelligenza (artificiale), e di non avere gli strumenti per immaginare un modello che funzioni più rapidamente. Il processo di autoapprendimento, ad esempio, ampiamente citato (ad cazzum) nel film in questione, non funziona in maniera così lineare e in rapporto diretto di causa/effetto. Noi vediamo comportamenti "algoritmici" piuttosto semplici laddove tutte le "dichiarazioni" iniziali, essenziali al processo di "apprendimento" possono essere date per scontate (da noi) solo grazie a miliardi di anni di "prove sul campo": è vero che a voler banalizzare siamo dei 'computer biologici'; e ultimamente ci siamo finalmente resi conto che non siamo l'unica specie del pianeta a poter vantare una complessità così squisita. Il fatto è che io non lo prendo come un punto di vista riduttivo. Perchè siamo, a semplificarla enormemente, il prodotto di un processo di apprendimento continuo, della staffetta delle innumerevoli forme di esistenza e sopravvivenza su questo pianeta che dura dall'origine della vita. E siamo qui a fare anche noi la nostra parte, se è per quello. Ma partendo da una condizione così privilegiata che non riusciamo nemmeno parzialmente a rendercene conto.


----------



## spleen (4 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Per risponderti, giacchè non sono uno scienziato nè un ingegnere e la mia opinione vale quel che vale, stavo cercando un estratto di una conferenza di Feynman, che però ora non trovo (parte dei libri non ci stavano nella mia casetta da single e si trovano tuttora in alcuni scatoloni in garage).
> 
> Come tutti sapete, R. Feynman è stato, oltre che uno dei più grandi fisici di sempre, Nobel per la formulazione dei modelli dell'elettrodinamica quantistica, entusiasta consumatore di LSD e suonatore di bonghi, anche uno dei grandi ispiratori di nanotecnologie e calcolo quantistico. Non si è mai occupato direttamente di Intelligenza Artificiale, anche se durante la conferenza suddetta gli fu posta da alcuni studenti qualche domanda a riguardo. Si parlava della lentezza con cui procede l'evoluzione tecnologica in questo ambito e dell'enorme difficoltà nel produrre modelli di sviluppo pratici ed efficienti. Di fronte alla frustrazione dei ricercatori, fece notare che anche loro avendo a disposizione 3 miliardi di anni e uno strumento di debug completo come l'evoluzione della vita su questo pianeta avrebbero potuto fare grandi progressi!!
> 
> Ora, la considerazione di fondo è proprio la nostra impossibilità di sondare la profondità di sviluppo della quale ha goduto la _nostra _intelligenza (artificiale), e di non avere gli strumenti per immaginare un modello che funzioni più rapidamente. Il concetto di autoapprendimento, ad esempio, ampiamente citato (ad cazzum) nel film in questione, non funziona in maniera così lineare e in rapporto diretto di causa/effetto. Noi vediamo comportamenti "algoritmici" piuttosto semplici laddove tutte le "dichiarazioni" iniziali, essenziali al processo di "apprendimento" possono essere date per scontate (da noi) solo grazie a miliardi di anni di "prove sul campo": è vero che a voler banalizzare siamo dei 'computer biologici'; e ultimamente ci siamo finalmente resi conto che non siamo l'unica specie del pianeta a poter vantare una complessità così squisita. Il fatto è che io non lo prendo come un punto di vista riduttivo. Perchè siamo, a semplificarla enormemente, il prodotto di un processo di apprendimento continuo, di una staffetta di innumerevoli forme di esistenza e sopravvivenza su questo pianeta che dura dall'origine della vita. E siamo qui a fare anche noi la nostra parte, se è per quello. Ma partendo da una condizione così privilegiata che non riusciamo nemmeno parzialmente a rendercene conto.


Questo è il Giorgio che preferisco!


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Maggio 2015)

A riprova del fatto che il processo di apprendimento evolutivo non è lineare neanche in forza di un paradigma consolidato: http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/2015/05/04/foto/ricercato_facebook_arrestato_like-113504414/1/#1


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Per risponderti, giacchè non sono uno scienziato nè un ingegnere e la mia opinione vale quel che vale, stavo cercando un estratto di una conferenza di Feynman, che però ora non trovo (parte dei libri non ci stavano nella mia casetta da single e si trovano tuttora in alcuni scatoloni in garage).
> 
> Come tutti sapete, R. Feynman è stato, oltre che uno dei più grandi fisici di sempre, Nobel per la formulazione dei modelli dell'elettrodinamica quantistica, entusiasta consumatore di LSD e suonatore di bonghi, anche uno dei grandi ispiratori di nanotecnologie e calcolo quantistico. Non si è mai occupato direttamente di Intelligenza Artificiale, anche se durante la conferenza suddetta gli fu posta da alcuni studenti qualche domanda a riguardo. Si parlava della lentezza con cui procede l'evoluzione tecnologica in questo ambito e dell'enorme difficoltà nel produrre modelli di sviluppo pratici ed efficienti. *Di fronte alla frustrazione dei ricercatori, fece notare che anche loro avendo a disposizione 3 miliardi di anni e uno strumento di debug completo come l'evoluzione della vita su questo pianeta avrebbero potuto fare grandi progressi!!*
> 
> Ora, la considerazione di fondo è proprio la nostra impossibilità di sondare la profondità di sviluppo della quale ha goduto la _nostra _intelligenza (artificiale), e di non avere gli strumenti per immaginare un modello che funzioni più rapidamente. Il concetto di autoapprendimento, ad esempio, ampiamente citato (ad cazzum) nel film in questione, non funziona in maniera così lineare e in rapporto diretto di causa/effetto. Noi vediamo comportamenti "algoritmici" piuttosto semplici laddove tutte le "dichiarazioni" iniziali, essenziali al processo di "apprendimento" possono essere date per scontate (da noi) solo grazie a miliardi di anni di "prove sul campo": è vero che a voler banalizzare siamo dei 'computer biologici'; e ultimamente ci siamo finalmente resi conto che non siamo l'unica specie del pianeta a poter vantare una complessità così squisita. Il fatto è che io non lo prendo come un punto di vista riduttivo. Perchè siamo, a semplificarla enormemente, il prodotto di un processo di apprendimento continuo, della staffetta delle innumerevoli forme di esistenza e sopravvivenza su questo pianeta che dura dall'origine della vita. E siamo qui a fare anche noi la nostra parte, se è per quello. Ma partendo da una condizione così privilegiata che non riusciamo nemmeno parzialmente a rendercene conto.


in effetti...  è ovvio comunque che il film, per motivi più che comprensibili, cita ad cazzum sia il processo di autoapprendimento, sia lo sviluppo di autocoscienza.  Vuole solo esporre con una sceneggiatura secondo me abbastanza originale, un tema d'attualità.
Cosa intendi per "condizione così privilegiata"?


----------



## ipazia (4 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Per risponderti, giacchè non sono uno scienziato nè un ingegnere e la mia opinione vale quel che vale, stavo cercando un estratto di una conferenza di Feynman, che però ora non trovo (parte dei libri non ci stavano nella mia casetta da single e si trovano tuttora in alcuni scatoloni in garage).
> 
> Come tutti sapete, R. Feynman è stato, oltre che uno dei più grandi fisici di sempre, Nobel per la formulazione dei modelli dell'elettrodinamica quantistica, entusiasta consumatore di LSD e suonatore di bonghi, anche uno dei grandi ispiratori di nanotecnologie e calcolo quantistico. Non si è mai occupato direttamente di Intelligenza Artificiale, anche se durante la conferenza suddetta gli fu posta da alcuni studenti qualche domanda a riguardo. Si parlava della lentezza con cui procede l'evoluzione tecnologica in questo ambito e dell'enorme difficoltà nel produrre modelli di sviluppo pratici ed efficienti. Di fronte alla frustrazione dei ricercatori, fece notare che anche loro avendo a disposizione 3 miliardi di anni e uno strumento di debug completo come l'evoluzione della vita su questo pianeta avrebbero potuto fare grandi progressi!!
> 
> Ora, la considerazione di fondo è proprio la nostra impossibilità di sondare la profondità di sviluppo della quale ha goduto la _nostra _intelligenza (artificiale), e di non avere gli strumenti per immaginare un modello che funzioni più rapidamente. Il concetto di autoapprendimento, ad esempio, ampiamente citato (ad cazzum) nel film in questione, non funziona in maniera così lineare e in rapporto diretto di causa/effetto. Noi vediamo comportamenti "algoritmici" piuttosto semplici laddove tutte le "dichiarazioni" iniziali, essenziali al processo di "apprendimento" possono essere date per scontate (da noi) solo grazie a miliardi di anni di "prove sul campo": è vero che a voler banalizzare siamo dei 'computer biologici'; e ultimamente ci siamo finalmente resi conto che non siamo l'unica specie del pianeta a poter vantare una complessità così squisita. Il fatto è che io non lo prendo come un punto di vista riduttivo. *Perchè siamo, a semplificarla enormemente, il prodotto di un processo di apprendimento continuo, della staffetta delle innumerevoli forme di esistenza e sopravvivenza su questo pianeta che dura dall'origine della vita. E siamo qui a fare anche noi la nostra parte, se è per quello. Ma partendo da una condizione così privilegiata che non riusciamo nemmeno parzialmente a rendercene conto.*


Questo giorgio piace anche a me! 

Credo che la disconnessione profonda da quello che tu chiami "staffetta delle innumerevoli forme di esistenza...", e che io chiamo rete della vita sia una delle questioni che dalla nostra condizione privilegiata ci sfugge. 

E credo che sia proprio l'artificialità della nostra intelligenza a essere "pesante" nello sfuggire. 

E che proprio l'esserci vantati una squisita complessità, solo ed esclusivamente umana, sia uno di quegli artifizi che portano a non percepire la nostra posizione. Che è sì privilegiata. Ma è anche assolutamente insignificante all'interno dell'intera rete della vita e dei cicli di Vita/Morte/Vita. 

Tanto che abbiamo dovuto santificarla la vita. Per darle un significato sconnesso ma che sostenesse la nostra "particolarità".


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> in effetti...  è ovvio comunque che il film, per motivi più che comprensibili, cita ad cazzum sia il processo di autoapprendimento, sia lo sviluppo di autocoscienza.  Vuole solo esporre con una sceneggiatura secondo me abbastanza originale, un tema d'attualità.
> Cosa intendi per "condizione così privilegiata"?


Intendo che la nostra consapevolezza è sollevata dal continuo e inimmaginabilmente complesso processare la realtà, capacità che il nostro cervello ha ereditato come fosse un "talento". Non c'è una particolare forma di merito nelle nostre capacità. Eppure ne godiamo i frutti come fosse la cosa più elementare del mondo.


----------



## Spot (4 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Questo giorgio piace anche a me!
> 
> Credo che la disconnessione profonda da quello che tu chiami "staffetta delle innumerevoli forme di esistenza...", e che io chiamo rete della vita sia una delle questioni che dalla nostra condizione privilegiata ci sfugge.
> 
> ...


Bello il neretto.

Se non ricordo male il buon Schrodinger, nel lodare la capacità dell'uomo di studiare e comprendere i meccanismi che governavano la vita e l'evoluzione (in quegli anni si faceva sempre più strada la biologia) sottolineava l'impossibilità di sondare la natura di questa stessa capacità di comprensione.

O qualcosa del genere. Mi sa che quel libro l'ho lasciato a casa di qualcun altro.


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tanto che abbiamo dovuto santificarla la vita. Per darle un significato sconnesso ma che sostenesse la nostra "particolarità".


Eppure abbiamo cominciato dalla fotosintesi come tutti gli altri.


----------



## spleen (4 Maggio 2015)

Credo che uno dei più grandi ostacoli alla creazione di una intelligenza artificiale sia la capacità tutta umana di accettare le contraddizioni senza per forza dover trovare per loro una soluzione.
Se poi ci mettiamo dentro il fatto che talvolta noi viviamo dentro e attraverso perenni contraddizioni, la difficoltà nello sviluppare e mettere a fuoco un processo di apprendimento artificiale è davvero grande.

Senza contare sulla serie di problemi di natura etica che la creazione di intelligenze artificili porrebbe, mi ricordo sempre di Blade Runner, delle "lacrime perse nella pioggia" di Rutger Heuer morente.


----------



## ipazia (4 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Eppure abbiamo cominciato dalla fotosintesi come tutti gli altri.


Eh...credo che santificarla abbia un qualche legame con il dimenticare esattamente questo..


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Credo che uno dei più grandi ostacoli alla creazione di una intelligenza artificiale sia la capacità tutta umana di accettare le contraddizioni senza per forza dover trovare per loro una soluzione.
> Se poi ci mettiamo dentro il fatto che talvolta noi viviamo dentro e attraverso perenni contraddizioni, la difficoltà nello sviluppare e mettere a fuoco un processo di apprendimento artificiale è davvero grande.
> 
> Senza contare sulla serie di problemi di natura etica che la creazione di intelligenze artificili porrebbe, mi ricordo sempre di Blade Runner, delle "lacrime perse nella pioggia" di Rutger Heuer morente.


Sul primo tema: hai mai scritto un programma? Intendo anche il BASIC dei primi Personal Computer casalinghi anni '80. Con gli esercizi da 10 righe di codice...Te lo chiedo perchè quelle che a noi sembrano spesso contraddizioni, svolte improvvise, illuminazioni inattese, in realtà non lo sono affatto. E' semplicemente che abbiamo un sacco di...schede perforate pronte ad essere interpretate!

In un certo senso non credo nell'etica. Intendo, l'etica in un mondo diverso da Atlantide, che pure alla fine colò a picco. Saremo sempre e comunque "a debito", da quel punto di vista. E faremo comunque in modo da indebitarci ulteriormente, alla prima ghiotta occasione!


----------



## ipazia (4 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Bello il neretto.
> 
> Se non ricordo male il buon Schrodinger, nel lodare la capacità dell'uomo di studiare e comprendere i meccanismi che governavano la vita e l'evoluzione (in quegli anni si faceva sempre più strada la biologia) *sottolineava l'impossibilità di sondare la natura di questa stessa capacità di comprensione.*
> 
> O qualcosa del genere. Mi sa che quel libro l'ho lasciato a casa di qualcun altro.



Io quel libro non l'ho mai neanche letto

Però credo che sondare con strumenti umani "artificiali" un qualcosa a cui l'uomo per sua essenza appartiene sia ovviamente impossibile. 

Ma è l'uomo stesso a crearsi il legaccio. Dell'impossibilità.

Siamo esseri morenti in ogni istante, viventi in ogni istante, e rinascenti in ogni istante. 
La santificazione toglie proprio da questo paradosso apparente. Di contemporaneità di diversi stati. E di diverse presenze. 
E suddivide, linearmente, le fasi. 

Creando il paradosso di fondo che mette in disconnessione col fluire dei cicli a cui apparteniamo. Dalla fotosintesi.


----------



## spleen (4 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sul primo tema: hai mai scritto un programma? Intendo anche il BASIC dei primi Personal Computer casalinghi anni '80. Con gli esercizi da 10 righe di codice...Te lo chiedo perchè quelle che a noi sembrano spesso contraddizioni, svolte improvvise, illuminazioni inattese, in realtà non lo sono affatto. E' semplicemente che abbiamo un sacco di...schede perforate pronte ad essere interpretate!
> 
> In un certo senso non credo nell'etica. Intendo, l'etica in un mondo diverso da Atlantide, che pure alla fine colò a picco. Saremo sempre e comunque "a debito", da quel punto di vista. E faremo comunque in modo da indebitarci ulteriormente, alla prima ghiotta occasione!


Sul primo tema vorrei precisare che è difficile fabbricare una "mente associativa", questo intendo. La nostra lo è ed è dovuta come dici tu ad una continua e perseverante analisi della realtà nella nostra vita e a 5 milioni di anni di debug.

Poi c' è il discorso se l'intelligenza dipenda dal software o dall' hardware, o da tutti e due. Ma questo è un altro paio di maniche.

Il discorso dell' etica parte da una semplice e se vogliamo stupida domanda (non a caso ho citato Blade Runner).
Mettiamo di riuscire a creare una intelligenza artificiale. Dal punto di vista pratico, dei diritti, per intenderci, quale sarà la sua collocazione?


----------



## Lucrezia (5 Maggio 2015)

A me ha colpito il fatto che, liberatasi velocemente dal gap di non avere un corpo, lei finisca in maniera del tutto inaspettata per passare oltre, e aver pena dalla limitatezza umana, invece di disperarsi per la propria non-umanità. Classicamente, in film analoghi, il poveretto di turno era il robot/il clone e compagnia bella, perchè non potevano provare emozioni/avere un corpo ecc. Ma qui i poveretti finiscono per essere gli esseri umani, per cui alla fine, persino una cosa creata da loro riesce ad evolversi più velocemente e facilmente di loro stessi, lasciandoli alle prese col vuoto.


----------



## giorgiocan (5 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Sul primo tema vorrei precisare che è difficile fabbricare una "mente associativa", questo intendo. La nostra lo è ed è dovuta come dici tu ad una continua e perseverante analisi della realtà nella nostra vita e a 5 milioni di anni di debug.
> 
> Poi c' è il discorso se l'intelligenza dipenda dal software o dall' hardware, o da tutti e due. Ma questo è un altro paio di maniche.
> 
> ...


Oh, io auspico Skynet! 

Parlami di hardware e software, che stavo ragionando sul funzionamento delle prime nanomacchine e mi è venuto il dubbio di non aver colto a che ti riferisci di preciso.


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Intendo che la nostra consapevolezza è sollevata dal continuo e inimmaginabilmente complesso processare la realtà, capacità che il nostro cervello ha ereditato come fosse un "talento". Non c'è una particolare forma di merito nelle nostre capacità. Eppure ne godiamo i frutti come fosse la cosa più elementare del mondo.


ah ok, sono d'accordo. Nessun merito chiaramente, la nostra coscienza è seduta sulle spalle di miliardi e miliardi di esseri che ci hanno preceduti. Dalle prime molecole di aminoacidi primordiali di un tempo remoto inimmaginabile.
Cosa sia però questa coscienza e soprattutto come possa influire sul mondo fisico non è affatto chiaro. Perchè basta che io osservi una particella elementare e questa solo per il fatto di essere osservata si comporta in un certo modo? Che relazione esiste tra la mia coscienza e lei?


----------



## giorgiocan (5 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ah ok, sono d'accordo. Nessun merito chiaramente, la nostra coscienza è seduta sulle spalle di miliardi e miliardi di esseri che ci hanno preceduti. Dalle prime molecole di aminoacidi primordiali di un tempo remoto inimmaginabile.
> Cosa sia però questa coscienza e soprattutto come possa influire sul mondo fisico non è affatto chiaro. *Perchè basta che io osservi una particella elementare e questa solo per il fatto di essere osservata si comporta in un certo modo? Che relazione esiste tra la mia coscienza e lei?*


Questa la rimando a stasera, o non vado più a lavorare!


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Questa la rimando a stasera, o non vado più a lavorare!


Ok  è una cosa che davvero mi sembra "miracolosa"... far collassare una funzione d'onda solo con l'osservazione, rendere "materiale", creare quella che fino a quel momento era solo una mera probabilità d'essere.
E la non località di Aspect? Non è meravigliosa? Certo, matematicamente la si può descrivere, ma cosa significa realmente? Ecco, saremo magari "solo" computer biologici, ma in quale rete siamo interconnessi?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Visto di recente,
> film piuttosto interessante.
> Nella versione in lingua originale Samantha ha la voce di Scarlett Johansson. :singleeye:
> In quella italiana di Micaela Ramazzotti :singleeye:
> ...


Ma è inquietante per quanto interessante :singleeye:.. Poi che ne sai che voce ti capita


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Questo giorgio piace anche a me!
> 
> Credo che la disconnessione profonda da quello che tu chiami "staffetta delle innumerevoli forme di esistenza...", e che io chiamo rete della vita sia una delle questioni che dalla nostra condizione privilegiata ci sfugge.
> 
> ...


Quoto con furore, ciaooo


----------



## spleen (5 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma è inquietante per quanto interessante :singleeye:.. Poi che ne sai che voce ti capita


Vladimir Luxuria! 

Il sesso della voce comunque lo aveva scelto il protagonista.


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Vladimir Luxuria!
> 
> *Il sesso della voce comunque lo aveva scelto il protagonista*.


come coi navigatori... dai, chi se lo sceglie maschio?


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> come coi navigatori... dai, chi se lo sceglie maschio?


[video=youtube;6qzhAzqzpSM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qzhAzqzpSM[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Vladimir Luxuria!
> 
> Il sesso della voce comunque lo aveva scelto il protagonista.


Ah ecco Quindi tu sceglieresti la johansson


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> [video=youtube;6qzhAzqzpSM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qzhAzqzpSM[/video]


ahahahahah ecco appunto  un amico l'ha scelto maschio... dice che gli basta la moglie a dargli ordini


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahahah ecco appunto  un amico l'ha scelto maschio... dice che gli basta la moglie a dargli ordini


Io ho scelto di non avere proprio il navigatore...
Sai quante volte mi è capitato di fermarmi per chiedere un'informazione?
Minchia, sembro un alieno!
Una volta a Imola mi sono fermata per chiedere un'info, appena ho detto "chiedo scusa..." mi hanno risposto "non compriamo niente!" 
E che cazz...
Appena ho detto che chiedevo dove fosse una via mi hanno risposto dov'era e mi hanno consigliato di comprarmi un navigatore...li ho schifiati dal più profondo! Poi la gente si lamenta che non c'è più comunicazione!!


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho scelto di non avere proprio il navigatore...
> Sai quante volte mi è capitato di fermarmi per chiedere un'informazione?
> Minchia, sembro un alieno!
> Una volta a Imola mi sono fermata per chiedere un'info, appena ho detto "chiedo scusa..." mi hanno risposto "non compriamo niente!"
> ...


ahahahah che stronzi... 
io lo sto usando da poco sullo smartphone, è fantastico, molto più comodo ed immediato di quelli normali. Solo che lo uso raramente, le strade le conosco tutte


----------



## spleen (5 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Oh, io auspico Skynet!
> 
> Parlami di hardware e software, che stavo ragionando sul funzionamento delle prime nanomacchine e mi è venuto in dubbio di non aver colto a che ti riferisci di preciso.


Dato per scontato che la vecchia diatriba nell'attribuire l'intelligenza artificiale come questione di software o di hardware sia ormai superata, visto che si è capito come sia una combinazione delle due cose, quale altro hardware artificiale si puo sostituire al cervello umano forgiato appunto da five millions di evoluzione?
(Solo un sistema bio-elettronico forse? A voglia di imitare la connessione dei neuroni!)
E quale software dovrebbe essere sviluppato appunto se la esperienza di apprendimento umano è di per sè contradditoria? Cioè che si trova ad aver a che fare continuamente con "aspetti" della realtà che sono in contraddizione tra loro, perciò al momento insolvibili per una I.A.

Ecco da cosa deriva per ora il mio scetticismo.
Il sistema di ragionare dei sistemi artificiali per ora è sempre "orientato ad un obbiettivo" cosa che invece non si può in nessun modo affermare per il cervello umano. Ci si scontra in pratica e si cozza in continuazione con la definizione di "realtà". 
E' questo lo scoglio insormontabile di adesso.

Es. i calcolatori che giocano a scacchi sono più bravi degli uomini, perchè sono stati edotti da una casistica mostruosa di partite e combinazioni giocate. - Perchè la regola ed i limiti sono chiari - i limiti ed lo scopo sono definiti.

Nessuna intelligenza artificiale al momento invece è in grado -  in mancanza di imput -  o di dati di prendere delle decisioni costruttive di fronte ad un problema nuovo, se lo fa' lo realizza random, con effetti a volte casualmente giusti ma nella maggior parte dei casi esilaranti.


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahah che stronzi...
> io lo sto usando da poco sullo smartphone, è fantastico, molto più comodo ed immediato di quelli normali. Solo che lo uso raramente, le strade le conosco tutte


Io so che devo usare l'istinto spesso e volentieri...
Mi stupisco di non essere finita in un fosso o in mare seguendo il navigatore...
Una volta mi ha fatto fare un giro di 2 ore nel bel mezzo delle Murge. Sotto un acquazzone tremendo di notte...
E io che sapevo che dovevo andare dritta...e invece no, il navigatore diceva di girare a sinistra e mio padre pure...
Li ho maledetti tutti!!!
Lì in mezzo ci stanno i banditi!!!


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Io so che devo usare l'istinto spesso e volentieri...*
> Mi stupisco di non essere finita in un fosso o in mare seguendo il navigatore...
> Una volta mi ha fatto fare un giro di 2 ore nel bel mezzo delle Murge. Sotto un acquazzone tremendo di notte...
> E io che sapevo che dovevo andare dritta...e invece no, il navigatore diceva di girare a sinistra e mio padre pure...
> ...


Nella vita quasi sempre, dopo averci ragionato su, le decisioni importanti le ho prese così.


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Dato per scontato che la vecchia diatriba nell'attribuire l'intelligenza artificiale come questione di software o di hardware sia ormai superata, visto che si è capito come sia una combinazione delle due cose, quale altro hardware artificiale si puo sostituire al cervello umano forgiato appunto da five millions di evoluzione?
> (Solo un sistema bio-elettronico forse? A voglia di imitare la connessione dei neuroni!)
> E quale software dovrebbe essere sviluppato appunto se la esperienza di apprendimento umano è di per sè contradditoria? Cioè che si trova ad aver a che fare continuamente con "aspetti" della realtà che sono in contraddizione tra loro, perciò al momento insolvibili per una I.A.
> 
> ...


ecco, esempio perfetto... il mondo ridotto a 64 caselle e a 32 enti che interagiscono tra loro. Il cervello umano abbraccia l'infinito... crea concetti come lo spazio e il tempo, prova emozioni irrazionali... e soprattutto immagina se stesso. 
Credo che finchè non sarà possibile capire davvero cosa sia questa coscienza, qualunque idea di IA sia prematura.


----------



## spleen (5 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ecco Quindi tu sceglieresti la johansson


Ha una voce molto bella, anche la Ramazzotti però. :singleeye:

Una bella voce io credo che sia davvero seducente.


----------



## ipazia (5 Maggio 2015)

io non so niente di hardware o software. 

Ma qualcosina sul funzionamento umano la sto imparando. 

E una delle riflessioni che sto facendo in questo periodo riguarda questo nostro stato di contemporaneità di stati apparentemente inconciliabili. Vita/morte/Vita. A cui apparteniamo come viventi (e non come semplicemente umani) e che contemporaneamente scandisce lo scorrere del nostro tempo.

Quello interiore. 

Che quello esteriore è frutto di una misurazione convenzionata più utile ad un sistema socio-economico che al Vivere in senso lato. 

E c'è una caratteristica che mi meraviglia profondamente, quando sono sufficientemente lucida per guardarla senza avere troppa paura, e riguarda il saper fare entrare in assonanza le dissonanze. 
E muoversi su quel filo sottile senza usare "l'addestramento" dato da secoli di addestramento culturale, religioso, sociale. 

Che lo si può chiamare istinto. Anche se a me piace poco come definizione. 
Perchè muoversi su quel filo mette in condizione di scegliere senza scegliere. E comprende l'avere obiettivi. 
La vita stessa ha un obiettivo fondante. Che è il ripetersi. 
Che sia attraverso la riproduzione o attraverso la sopravvivenza spiccia. 

E quelle volte che mi è capitato di vivere ben connessa alle dissonanze che scambiavano il posto con le assonanze, sentendo profondamente, in pancia, la ciclicità, mi sono ritrovata a sapere cosa fare senza sapere cosa fare e senza sapere neanche come farlo. Rispetto al sistema di analisi a cui mi hanno addestrata. 
Facendolo invece secondo un sistema che non conosco, ma in cui sento una "casa" (per usare un termine del mondo umano). E forse è distorsione. Ma mai distorsione mi ha fatta sentire tanto centrata e presente in ogni singolo angolo del mio me spirituale e fisico. 

Io non so se un'intelligenza artificiale possa riprodurre questo sapere che deriva, io credo, da una connessione profonda con l'appartenere alla rete della vita. 

Proprio perchè è artificiale e per ora non siamo in grado di riprodurre quell'appartenenza spontanea e fluente. E credo che non siamo in grado di riprodurla nè di comprenderla anche perchè abbiamo categorie del comprendere ricoperte di strati di addestramenti sociali, culturali e religiosi. 
Che in un qualche modo fanno da stampelle nell'incertezza dello scorrere del divenire. Rassicurano. Razionalmente parlando. Pur lasciando sempre un senso di incompletezza e inadeguatezza che si cerca di riempire con mille artifizi. 
E permettono di rimanere nei binari del mondo che abbiamo creato in quanto umani. E bisognosi di identificazione in qualcosa che ci somigli e ci rappresenti. 

Tanto che, e continuo a battere su questo tasto, abbiamo avuto addirittura la necessità di rendere sacra la  vita. Come se la Vita avesse bisogno di un conferimento di sacralità a cui senza artifizio non riusciamo ad arrivare. Come se la Vita avesse bisogno di noi. In un qualche modo. 

E questo legaccio, che secondo me è un legaccio, credo impedisca di spingersi un po' più in là. Che rappresentando noi stessi in una sacralità artificiale, mentre siamo fondamentalmente insignificanti, tagliamo fuori tutto il resto. 
Auto-impedendoci di vedere e di sentire sentendosi.
E andando fra l'altro in contraddizione profonda con il nostro essere sistemi autopoietici ed autorganizzanti. Spontaneamente. L'autoapprendimento nasce in questo sistema, fra l'altro. E infatti non riusciamo mai a riprodurlo. 

Del film quello che mi è piaciuto è la rappresentazione del pieno e del vuoto. Dello scontro-incontro fra ghost e limite fisico. Il tentativo di sciogliere il corpo dalla limitatezza del confine corporeo stesso. 
Quella scena bellissima dove il corpo viene presentato come medium in cui lasciar fluire energie che semplicemente desideravano incontrarsi e toccarsi. 

Che spesso mi chiedo se mai davvero si riesca a toccarsi, pur penetrandosi con il corpo. 

Vabbè...è un minestrone


----------



## ipazia (5 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quoto con furore, ciaooo


ciao!!


----------



## Tradito? (5 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Dato per scontato che la vecchia diatriba nell'attribuire l'intelligenza artificiale come questione di software o di hardware sia ormai superata, visto che si è capito come sia una combinazione delle due cose, quale altro hardware artificiale si puo sostituire al cervello umano forgiato appunto da five millions di evoluzione?
> (Solo un sistema bio-elettronico forse? A voglia di imitare la connessione dei neuroni!)
> E quale software dovrebbe essere sviluppato appunto se la esperienza di apprendimento umano è di per sè contradditoria? Cioè che si trova ad aver a che fare continuamente con "aspetti" della realtà che sono in contraddizione tra loro, perciò al momento insolvibili per una I.A.
> 
> ...


Secondo me è solo questione di tempo e non molto, in un futuro prossimo le macchine saranno molto più intelligenti di noi.


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> io non so niente di hardware o software.
> 
> Ma qualcosina sul funzionamento umano la sto imparando.
> 
> ...


ciao ipazia  a leggerti mi è venuta in mente una domanda un po' folle. Siamo davvero sicuri che esista una distinzione netta tra "vivente" e "non vivente"?


----------



## Tradito? (5 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ciao ipazia  a leggerti mi è venuta in mente una domanda un po' folle. Siamo davvero sicuri che esista una distinzione netta tra "vivente" e "non vivente"?


bella domanda


----------



## ipazia (5 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ciao ipazia  a leggerti mi è venuta in mente una domanda un po' folle. Siamo davvero sicuri che esista una distinzione netta tra "vivente" e "non vivente"?


Ciao!

eh..appunto. 

Da me c'è un detto "c'è tanto dall'acqua al ponte quanto dal ponte all'acqua". 
Una donna moto saggia un giorno mi ha detto che qualunque spazio, pieno o vuoto che sia, è energia che fluisce. 

Ci sto ancora pensando a quelle parole. 

Che se è l'energia a definire i legami....ma sono molto ignorante in questo ambito così scientifico.


----------



## spleen (5 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Secondo me è solo questione di tempo e non molto, in un futuro prossimo le macchine saranno molto più intelligenti di noi.


Prima di essere così sicuri bisognerebbe dare una definizione di "intelligenza" che è già un aspetto lontano dalla comprensione nostra, figuriamoci inserirla in un artefatto.

Senza contare i limiti intrinseci di "hardware" che pure dovrebbero definirsi in una cosa simile alle connessioni neuronali, delle quali persino noi ora come ora ignoriamo compiutamente l'architettura.

A voglia, per ora.

Ma lo scoglio più grande, ripeto è una definizione univoca e compiuta di reltà, che non abbia aspetti contradditori.
Questo è, e qui mi riallaccio al "ragionamento di pancia" che descrive Ipazia, lo scoglio più grande.

Non so se mi sono spiegato.......
ho sempre l'impressione di non riuscire a comunicare quello che penso.


----------



## spleen (5 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ciao ipazia  a leggerti mi è venuta in mente una domanda un po' folle. Siamo davvero sicuri che esista una distinzione netta tra "vivente" e "non vivente"?


Qualcosa in Spinoza. Con la intuizione del "tutto" e del principio della "necessità".


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ciao ipazia  a leggerti mi è venuta in mente una domanda un po' folle. Siamo davvero sicuri che esista una distinzione netta tra "vivente" e "non vivente"?


Forse che sia meglio parlare di "esistente"?


----------



## Tradito? (5 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Prima di essere così sicuri bisognerebbe dare una definizione di "intelligenza" che è già un aspetto lontano dalla comprensione nostra, figuriamoci inserirla in un artefatto.
> 
> Senza contare i limiti intrinseci di "hardware" che pure dovrebbero definirsi in una cosa simile alle connessioni neuronali, delle quali persino noi ora come ora ignoriamo compiutamente l'architettura.
> 
> ...


Non ho parlato di sicurezza la mia opinione è che i processi all'interno del cervello potranno essere compresi e riprodotti. Verranno realizzate macchine che non avranno bisogno di software che prevedano ogni possibilità ma che saranno dotate di forme di apprendimento.
Purtroppo e qua c'è tutto il mio pessimismo, quando avranno studiato bene il cervello saranno cazzi per tutti, altro che pubblicità ingannevoli, ci aspettano tempi bui.


----------



## Tradito? (5 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Qualcosa in Spinoza. Con la intuizione del "tutto" e del principio della "necessità".


lascerei perdere la filosofia


----------



## ipazia (5 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Prima di essere così sicuri bisognerebbe dare una definizione di "intelligenza" che è già un aspetto lontano dalla comprensione nostra, figuriamoci inserirla in un artefatto.
> 
> Senza contare i limiti intrinseci di "hardware" che pure dovrebbero definirsi in una cosa simile alle connessioni neuronali, delle quali persino noi ora come ora ignoriamo compiutamente l'architettura.
> 
> ...



Io ho capito bene!

Che riprodurre in un qualche modo l'architettura del funzionamento neuronale potrebbe anche essere relativamente semplice. 

Ma la Vita non è semplicemente funzionamento neuronale. 
E' ben altro. 

E' rete e i funzionamenti delle reti comprendono un tasso di imprevedibilità che ora come ora è inarrivabile dal punto di vista dell'analisi, la si può solo sentire fluendoci dentro. Ed è qualcosa di più ampio del percepire.


----------



## Tradito? (5 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io ho capito bene!
> 
> Che riprodurre in un qualche modo l'architettura del funzionamento neuronale potrebbe anche essere relativamente semplice.
> 
> ...


E' ben altro che però stringi stringi non riesci mai ad afferrare, potresti imitarla però.


----------



## spleen (5 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> lascerei perdere la filosofia


Sarebbe un grave errore.

L' amore della conoscenza è la base di tutto.


----------



## Tradito? (5 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Sarebbe un grave errore.
> 
> *L' amore della conoscenza è la base di tutto*.


Certo ma non è esclusivo della filosofia


----------



## drusilla (5 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Certo ma non è esclusivo della filosofia


lasciando perdere la filosofia sei tu che escludi...


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ha una voce molto bella, anche la Ramazzotti però. :singleeye:
> 
> Una bella voce io credo che sia davvero seducente.


Assolutamente si


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao!
> 
> eh..appunto.
> 
> ...


Assolutamente. Quella donna ha ragione.


----------



## Tradito? (5 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> lasciando perdere la filosofia sei tu che escludi...


può essere fuorviante Spinoza al giorno d'oggi, con tutto il rispetto, se si parla di problemi che in seguito sono stati studiati sperimentalmente e risolti, all'epoca si credeva ancora agli homunculus


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Forse che sia meglio parlare di "esistente"?


Si... che tende ad essere sempre più "organizzato" secondo una qualità di informazione sempre più elevata. Forse sarebbe meglio.


----------



## spleen (5 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Certo ma non è esclusivo della filosofia


2+2=4

Lo sai vero che prima di essere una formula matematica è un concetto filosofico, vero?

Lo sai su cosa è basata la teoria degli insiemi, in matematica es.

Questo intendo.


----------



## Tradito? (5 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> 2+2=4
> 
> Lo sai vero che prima di essere una formula matematica è un concetto filosofico, vero?
> 
> ...


e prima di essere un concetto filosofico è qualcosa che esiste in natura


----------



## spleen (5 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> *può essere fuorviante Spinoza al giorno d'oggi,* con tutto il rispetto, se si parla di problemi che in seguito sono stati studiati sperimentalmente e risolti, all'epoca si credeva ancora agli homunculus


Niente è fuorviante.
Perchè se non sai dove ti porta il ragionamento devi considerare per forza la "teoria del tutto" di cui lui è il precursore.
Se ti poni aprioristicamente dei limiti ti fermi.
Questo intendo.


----------



## Tradito? (5 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Niente è fuorviante.
> Perchè se non sai dove ti porta il ragionamento devi considerare per forza la "teoria del tutto" di cui lui è il precursore.
> Se ti poni aprioristicamente dei limiti ti fermi.
> Questo intendo.


i limiti che ti poni ti servono a selezionare l'informazione, e con tutto il rispetto per i grandi pensatori del passato, l'uomo ha fatto passi da gigante nella comprensione di ciò che ci circonda


----------



## giorgiocan (5 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Di contemporaneità di diversi stati.


E poi dici che non ne sai niente!!


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io ho capito bene!
> 
> Che riprodurre in un qualche modo l'architettura del funzionamento neuronale potrebbe anche essere relativamente semplice.
> 
> ...


infatti nel profondo la natura è probabilistica.


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Qualcosa in Spinoza. Con la intuizione del "tutto" e del principio della "necessità".


Ignoranza totale... mi fido di te


----------



## Tradito? (5 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> infatti nel profondo la natura è probabilistica.


e' proprio la natura del profondo che permette la vita come conseguenza quasi necessaria


----------



## Tradito? (5 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Niente è fuorviante.
> Perchè se non sai dove ti porta il ragionamento devi considerare per forza la *"teoria del tutto" di cui lui è il precursore*.
> Se ti poni aprioristicamente dei limiti ti fermi.
> Questo intendo.


Ammetto la mia ignoranza ma non credo che possa aggiungere qualcosa agli sforzi fatti da einstein per raggiungerla, senza mai riuscirci


----------



## spleen (5 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ignoranza totale... mi fido di te


Yalom  -  Il problema Spinoza


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> e' proprio la natura del profondo che permette la vita come conseguenza quasi necessaria


bisognerebbe definire una volta per tutte cosa è davvero la vita... ancora non sono riusciti a darne una definizione soddisfacente.


----------



## ipazia (5 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> E' ben altro che però stringi stringi non riesci mai ad afferrare, potresti imitarla però.


E perchè mai credi di dover afferrare? o addirittura di poterlo fare?

E' un processo dell' infanzia quello di credere di poter afferrare la realtà che la circonda. 
Ed in effetti il pensiero umano è infantile in questo senso. Che ancora prova a rinchiudere in categorie un qualcosa che può essere solo parzialmente osservato ma che viene invece partecipato in ogni istante. 


Ecco perchè non si può imitare. 

Si imiterebbe soltanto ciò che appartiene all'accaduto. Passato. Morto a se stesso. E ci si perderebbe la contemporaneità di Vita/Morte/Vita. 

La questione del tempo in tutto questo io la trovo fondamentale. 

Si può imitare solo il passato. E il passato ha significato solo nelle precise condizione in cui è accaduto. Il presente è ac-cadere. E questo non si può imitare. Si può solo partecipare. Con più o meno pienezza e quindi consapevolezza.

Questo è uno dei motivi per cui escludere la filosofia dal ragionamento è limitante. 
Escluderla è escludere l'accadere nel momento in cui accade. 

E cadere nel passato e nel futuro. Che sono la stessa identica cosa, velato, il futuro, delle proiezioni. 
Artifizi umani. 

Secondo questi parametri la creazione di un'intelligenza capace di scorrere fra dissonanze e assonanze non è possibile. 

Non basta la fisica, la matematica o l'informatica. Come non basta la filosofia. Serve tutto. In rete. In comunicazione.


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E perchè mai credi di dover afferrare? o addirittura di poterlo fare?
> 
> E' un processo dell' infanzia quello di credere di poter afferrare la realtà che la circonda.
> Ed in effetti il pensiero umano è infantile in questo senso. Che ancora prova a rinchiudere in categorie un qualcosa che può essere solo parzialmente osservato ma che viene invece partecipato in ogni istante.
> ...


puoi provare a spiegare meglio? E' davvero interessante :up:


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Ammetto la mia ignoranza ma non credo che possa aggiungere qualcosa agli sforzi fatti da einstein per raggiungerla, senza mai riuscirci


Einstein, nonostante la relatività, resta un fisico classico. Infatti ha sempre rigettato la meccanica quantistica, addirittura tentando di ideare esperimenti che potessero confutarla. Ed invece questi invariabilmente confutavano le sue idee.


----------



## ipazia (5 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E poi dici che non ne sai niente!!


e no che non ne so. 
Nel senso del sapere come mi è stato insegnato debba essere il sapere qualcosa. O il capire qualcosa. 

Credo riguardi l'esperire. In modo partecipato. 
Credo riguardi il lasciarsi penetrare dall'accadere. In tutti i livelli dell'essere. 

Ma non lo so.


----------



## Tradito? (5 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> *E perchè mai credi di dover afferrare?* o addirittura di poterlo fare?
> 
> E' un processo dell' infanzia quello di credere di poter afferrare la realtà che la circonda.
> Ed in effetti il pensiero umano è infantile in questo senso. Che ancora prova a rinchiudere in categorie un qualcosa che può essere solo parzialmente osservato ma che viene invece partecipato in ogni istante.
> ...


Ammetto che non riesco a seguirti per bene, ci provo comunque a risponderti.
con "Afferrare" mi riferivo alla comprensione di cos'è quel quid in più che corrisponde alla vita, che distingue una pianta da una roccia ad esempio e dovunque lo si è cercato non lo si è mai trovato, al punto che viene il sospetto se esista o meno. 
Forse per questo non esiste una definizione di vita, forse c'è un passaggio soft tra la vita e mondo inanimato.
Per quanto mi riguarda non esiste alcun quid in più, quello che consideri "ben altro" per me non esiste proprio, e la vita la si può spiegare allo stesso modo della materia inanimata. 
Per quanto concerne l'imitazione, pratica comune dell'uomo sì che la maggior parte delle sue invenzioni non sono altro che copie di cose che già esistono in natura, non si imita l'accaduto ma si imitano dei meccanismi che sono accaduti, continuano ad accadere e continueranno sempre.
Sul tempo mi viene da rispondere che probabilmente non esiste ed il presente, il passato ed il futuro esistono tutti contemporaneamente.
E la filosofia, in particolare la metafisica, è morta con la rivoluzione scientifica.
Tutto IMHO


----------



## Tradito? (5 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Einstein, nonostante la relatività, resta un fisico classico. Infatti ha sempre rigettato la meccanica quantistica, addirittura tentando di ideare esperimenti che potessero confutarla. Ed invece questi invariabilmente confutavano le sue idee.


Appunto, figurati Spinoza


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Appunto, figurati Spinoza


mica detto, dai... non conosco Spinoza, però a volte con l'intuizione, il ragionamento e l'esperienza ci si può avvicinare alla verità più che con un acceleratore di particelle o un radiotelescopio.


----------



## Tradito? (5 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> mica detto, dai... non conosco Spinoza, però a volte con l'intuizione, il ragionamento e l'esperienza ci si può avvicinare alla verità più che con un acceleratore di particelle o un radiotelescopio.


si ma più spesso si prendono enormi granchi


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Ammetto che non riesco a seguirti per bene, ci provo comunque a risponderti.
> con "Afferrare" mi riferivo alla comprensione di cos'è quel quid in più che corrisponde alla vita, che distingue una pianta da una roccia ad esempio e dovunque lo si è cercato non lo si è mai trovato, al punto che viene il sospetto se esista o meno.
> Forse per questo non esiste una definizione di vita, forse c'è un passaggio soft tra la vita e mondo inanimato.
> Per quanto mi riguarda non esiste alcun quid in più, quello che consideri "ben altro" per me non esiste proprio, e la vita la si può spiegare allo stesso modo della materia inanimata.
> ...


Forse quando la scienza saprà rispondere alla domanda: perchè esiste l'Essere. Ma per ora non ha ucciso nulla.


----------



## drusilla (5 Maggio 2015)

So solo che non so niente... paradosso bellissimo, atemporale e al quale aderiscono i migliori scienziati da questo lato del Mississipi e anche dal altro[emoji41]


----------



## Tradito? (5 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> mica detto, dai... non conosco Spinoza, però *a volte con l'intuizione, il ragionamento e l'esperienza ci si può avvicinare alla verità più che con un acceleratore di particelle o un radiotelescopio*.


anche se ciò che dici è avvenuto nel caso di Einstein, tutto è nato da una sua idea, facilmente condivisibile, ed è conseguenza di un assunto iniziale, forse lui è stato l'ultimo dei filosofi.


----------



## Tradito? (5 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Forse quando la scienza saprà rispondere alla domanda: perchè esiste l'Essere. Ma per ora non ha ucciso nulla.


non risponde alla domanda perché, ammesso che ci sia un perché, ma risponde abbastanza bene alla domanda "come?"


----------



## Tradito? (5 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Forse quando la scienza saprà rispondere alla domanda: perchè esiste l'Essere. *Ma per ora non ha ucciso nulla*.


Eppure sono tanti i fantasmi uccisi dalla scienza


----------



## giorgiocan (5 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ok  è una cosa che davvero mi sembra "miracolosa"... far collassare una funzione d'onda solo con l'osservazione, rendere "materiale", creare quella che fino a quel momento era solo una mera probabilità d'essere.
> E la non località di Aspect? Non è meravigliosa? Certo, matematicamente la si può descrivere, ma cosa significa realmente? Ecco, saremo magari "solo" computer biologici, ma *in quale rete siamo interconnessi*?


Tu però lanci il sassolino e ti scansi lasciando me a vedermela con la valanga! 

Provo a spezzare la risposta in vari pezzi. Tra l'altro non vorrei escludere il resto del forum dalla discussione, e so che quando tiro fuori una certa terminologia è un fuggi fuggi generale...

A beneficio dei non appassionati (quindi delle persone che vivono una vita sana!), descrivo in poche righe il senso degli esperimenti di A. Aspect ('81) sul Teorema di J. Bell ('64).

Prendiamo una coppia di particelle. Separiamole in modo da interrompere ogni interazione diretta, lasciando ognuna a continuare separatamente la propria esistenza. E mettiamo le due particelle, A e B, una da una parte e una dall'altra dell'Universo. A questo punto, compiamo in qualsiasi momento una misurazione sulla particella A. Conosceremo istantaneamente anche lo stato della particella B, che sarà sempre correlato e complementare a quello della particella A a prescindere dalla distanza che le separa. Come se il "comportamento" di A continuasse a condizionare B in tempo reale sbattendosene allegramente dello spaziotempo. 

Gli esperimenti hanno finora dimostrato l'attendibilità del fenomeno, e non credo esistano ancora contraddizioni teoriche o sperimentali.

Ovviamente, secondo le fisica classica non è possibile che un'informazione venga trasportata a velocità superiore a quella della luce (e senza propagare energia!), quindi è inspiegabile - in termini tradizionali - come sia possibile il verificarsi della "non località" di cui sopra.

Riguardo il neretto e per chiudere anch'io con una domanda che faccia un po' da _cliffhanger_. L'ho già detto che io sono un fan delle brane, vero?


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> non risponde alla domanda perché, ammesso che ci sia un perché, *ma risponde abbastanza bene alla domanda "come?*"


Nemmeno quello, per ora. Si ferma ad una singolarità (non indagabile)  in cui è concentrato tutto... che si sta espandendo da 15 miliardi di anni. Il che non spiega un bel niente.


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Eppure sono tanti i fantasmi uccisi dalla scienza


e anche tanti creati


----------



## Tradito? (5 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Nemmeno quello, per ora. Si ferma ad una singolarità (non indagabile)  in cui è concentrato tutto... che si sta espandendo da 15 miliardi di anni. Il che non spiega un bel niente.


ti da però alcuni elementi importanti di riflessione, oltre a sgombrare il campo degli ultimi 15 miliardi di anni e scusate se è poco


----------



## Tradito? (5 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> e anche tanti creati


la differenza è che la scienza ha le armi per distruggere i fantasmi da essa creati a differenza delle altre discipline umane che sono ancora alle prese con fantasmi creati 2000 anni fa.


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Tu però lanci il sassolino e ti scansi lasciando me a vedermela con la valanga!
> 
> Provo a spezzare la risposta in vari pezzi. Tra l'altro non vorrei escludere il resto del forum dalla discussione, e so che quando tiro fuori una certa terminologia è un fuggi fuggi generale...
> 
> ...


L'unica spiegazione sensata sarebbe  che a livello profondo la separazione tra le cose sia fittizia. E cioè, lo spazio non esiste, lo avvertiamo noi a livello macroscopico... ma è_ lila, _messa davanti ai nostri occhi_, _come avevano intuito in oriente millenni fa. 
Infatti in fisica in genere non ci si pone il problema e si accetta l'evidenza dell'esperimento senza avventurarsi in pericolose spiegazioni dello stesso.


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> ti da però alcuni elementi importanti di riflessione, oltre a sgombrare il campo degli ultimi 15 miliardi di anni e scusate se è poco


ah è vero... è tantissimo, assolutamente stupefacente che lo spirito umano sia arrivato fin qui. Ma è come aver fatto il primo km di una maratona. Prima di dire che la scienza ha ucciso la filosofia e la metafisica deve farne altri 41.


----------



## spleen (5 Maggio 2015)

La mia non vuole essere una difesa aprioristica e esaustiva del pensiero di Spinoza, ci mancherebbe, non sono nessuno per fare una cosa del genere, lo ho solo assunto come esempio di intuizione che dietro e dentro la vita e l'esistenza esiste un filo conduttore che lo porto ad una sorta (- una sorta - ) di pensiero panteista. (Il tutto dentro se stesso).

Non voglio essere frainteso, non ho mai scritto che ha intuito tutto o spiegato tutto, con i suoi mezzi, come pensatore libero era già una sorta di piccolo miracolo.

Ci sono molti altri pensatori interessanti, in ogni epoca.

Recentemente ho visto il film " La teoria del tutto, sulla vita di Stephen Hawking, il film è riduttivo ma mi ha colpito il suo tentativo di descrivere l' universo con una unica equazione unificante..........

Una analogia che ritorna.


----------



## Tradito? (5 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ah è vero... è tantissimo, assolutamente stupefacente che lo spirito umano sia arrivato fin qui. Ma è come aver fatto il primo km di una maratona. Prima di dire che la scienza ha ucciso la filosofia e la metafisica deve farne altri 41.


non nego che fare filosofia a partire dai dati ottenuti dalla scienza è ancora possibile, ma poi è filosofia o scienza?
Inseguire invece il proprio ragionamento ed intuizione senza curarsi dei riscontri sperimentali ottenuti secondo me lascia il tempo che trova, può essere bello ed anche utile ma non aggiunge molto alla spiegazione del mondo.
E sui chilometri direi che ne abbiamo fatti già una quarantina


----------



## Tradito? (5 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> La mia non vuole essere una difesa aprioristica e esaustiva del pensiero di Spinoza, ci mancherebbe, non sono nessuno per fare una cosa del genere, lo ho solo assunto come esempio di intuizione che dietro e dentro la vita e l'esistenza esiste un filo conduttore che lo porto ad una sorta (- una sorta - ) di pensiero panteista. (Il tutto dentro se stesso).
> 
> Non voglio essere frainteso, non ho mai scritto che ha intuito tutto o spiegato tutto, con i suoi mezzi, come pensatore libero era già una sorta di piccolo miracolo.
> 
> ...


purtroppo a ciascun filosofo, soprattutto dei tempi andati manca il metodo sperimentale, elemento che spiega il grande successo della ricerca scientifica


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> non nego che fare filosofia a partire dai dati ottenuti dalla scienza è ancora possibile, ma poi è filosofia o scienza?
> Inseguire invece il proprio ragionamento ed intuizione senza curarsi dei riscontri sperimentali ottenuti secondo me lascia il tempo che trova, può essere bello ed anche utile ma non aggiunge molto alla spiegazione del mondo.
> *E sui chilometri direi che ne abbiamo fatti già una quarantina*


Sei molto ottimista... io penso proprio di no, ma d'altronde anche queste sono speculazioni che lasciano il tempo che trovano.


----------



## Tradito? (5 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sei molto ottimista... io penso proprio di no, ma d'altronde anche queste sono speculazioni che lasciano il tempo che trovano.


che dirti, la poca conoscenza che ho ha permesso di crearmi un quadro del mondo abbastanza coerente ed in cui trovo il mio posto, la mia religione personale


----------



## ipazia (5 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Ammetto che non riesco a seguirti per bene, ci provo comunque a risponderti.
> con "Afferrare" mi riferivo alla comprensione di cos'è quel quid in più che corrisponde alla vita, che distingue una pianta da una roccia ad esempio e dovunque lo si è cercato non lo si è mai trovato, al punto che viene il sospetto se esista o meno.
> Forse per questo non esiste una definizione di vita, forse c'è un passaggio soft tra la vita e mondo inanimato.
> Per quanto mi riguarda non esiste alcun quid in più, quello che consideri "ben altro" per me non esiste proprio, e la vita la si può spiegare allo stesso modo della materia inanimata.
> ...


Afferrare mi sembra ben azzeccato. A dirti il vero.  Specialmente se parli di comprensione di meccanismi. 

E a quell'afferrare io ci lego il cristallizzare. 

Che escludere dalla ricerca esattamente la variabile che ne impedisce in un qualche modo lo svolgimento significa chiudere a priori ogni tipo di indagine. 

Se quello che tu chiami quid non "comprensibile" (secondo i nostri schemi eh, che sono sottoposti al cambiamento costante e se non lo sono sono cristallizzazione) viene escluso in quanto non comprensibile con gli strumenti di cui finora ci siamo dotati la questione è già chiusa. Non c'è altro da dire. Autolimitante appunto. 

Ma la contemporaneità di spazio e tempo, nel ciclo Vita/Morte/Vita dell'accadere, io credo sia la variabile che deve essere assolutamente considerata. 
E per contemporaneità non intendo fissare il momento nello spazio tempo. 

Ma seguire i momenti nello spazio tempo. Che se li si segue è evidente come non esista nè passato nè futuro. Lo si esperisce in ogni momento. 

E anche seguire non è probabilmente la parola giusta. Forse galleggiarci dentro. E' migliore. 

Cercare definizioni io credo sia un sistema di lettura del mondo che deve essere superato. 
La definizione è un limite al conoscere. 

Perchè alle definizioni ci si aggrappa. Alla ricerca di sicurezza e conferma. Di se stessi e della propria descrizione del mondo. 

E a questo riguardo io nella rete di conoscenza ci butto dentro anche la psicologia, in particolare quella parte che si sta occupando del funzionamento dei neuroni a specchio, la sistemica, che viaggia fra la pedagogia e la fisica e la psichiatria. 

Parcellizzare il mondo. Che è tutto fuorchè parcellizzato io penso sia solo una risposta rassicuratoria. E superata. 
Cartesio è morto e ha fatto il suo corso.

E imitare solo una parte, quella definita e definibile secondo quanto è finora conosciuto, è solo riproduzione di quella singola parte. 

Ma noi siamo reti di reti di reti di reti. 
E comincio a sospettare che lo spazio e il tempo, così come li utilizziamo, siano inutili. 

Io non credo che sia la Vita a dover essere definita. E' parziale. 

La Vita non ha senso senza la Morte. E viceversa la Morte non ha senso senza la vita.

In Natura tutto questo è evidente. Nella ciclicità. E nella contemporaneità dei diversi stati.

E se si vuole parlare di intelligenza, il quid dell'intelligenza dell'accadere è proprio l'essere consapevole della ciclicità e della contemporaneità. E questo vale a diversi livelli per tutto ciò che è composto di energia. 

E ripeto. Non sono una scienziata. Ma mi sembra che la questione dell'energia sia fondante ogni scienza riconosciuta e non.


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> che dirti, la poca conoscenza *che ho ha permesso di crearmi un quadro del mondo abbastanza coerente ed in cui trovo il mio posto*,* la mia religione personale*


Fai bene, una qualche visione del mondo è necessaria, secondo me... ognuno ha la sua. La cosa triste capita quando qualcuno vuole imporne una agli altri.


----------



## Tradito? (5 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Fai bene, una qualche visione del mondo è necessaria, secondo me... ognuno ha la sua. La cosa triste capita quando qualcuno vuole imporne una agli altri.


per fortuna se c'è una libertà che è rimasta è quella del pensiero (chissà per quanto ancora)


----------



## Spot (5 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Tu però lanci il sassolino e ti scansi lasciando me a vedermela con la valanga!
> 
> Provo a spezzare la risposta in vari pezzi. Tra l'altro non vorrei escludere il resto del forum dalla discussione, e so che quando tiro fuori una certa terminologia è un fuggi fuggi generale...
> 
> ...


Non è che l'entanglement se ne sbatta propriamente dello spaziotempo. Zeilinger ad esempio suggerisce l'idea di segnali superluminali, che tu hai già citato. Secondo lui, però, la soluzione che coincilierebbe quest'idea con il pensiero einstainiano risiede nella nostra impossibilità di interagire e influenzare questi segnali superluminali.


----------



## giorgiocan (5 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Dato per scontato che la vecchia diatriba nell'attribuire l'intelligenza artificiale come questione di software o di hardware sia ormai superata, visto che si è capito come sia una combinazione delle due cose, quale altro hardware artificiale si puo sostituire al cervello umano forgiato appunto da five millions di evoluzione?
> (Solo un sistema bio-elettronico forse? A voglia di imitare la connessione dei neuroni!)
> E quale software dovrebbe essere sviluppato appunto se la esperienza di apprendimento umano è di per sè contradditoria? Cioè che si trova ad aver a che fare continuamente con "aspetti" della realtà che sono in contraddizione tra loro, perciò al momento insolvibili per una I.A.
> 
> ...


Uhm. Posso rispondere a concetti assolutamente slegati tra loro? Che a metterli assieme ci metto diverse pagine mi sa.

Ho capito cosa intendi per hardware. Ma da questo punto di vista la cosa è più semplice di quel che si possa pensare. Se hai 3 miliardi di anni, intendo. Dal punto di vista tecnologico, il nostro cervello non è un "ultimo modello", ma l'integrazione ed evoluzione di modelli precedenti. Abbiamo sul forum sicuramente persone più competenti di me sull'argomento - cui chiedo di smentirmi eventualmente - ma mi sembra di poter dire abbastanza tranquillamente che il funzionamento del cervello è modulare, e che un apparato così complesso, in natura si sviluppa in fasi molto differenti.
C'è un famoso pezzo, spesso citato da Dawkins, nato come confutazione all'assunto creazionista che un organo complesso non avrebbe senso d'esistere in una forma meno complessa, e quindi non funzionale, che spiega in sostanza come il vantaggio evolutivo di qualsiasi apparato sia stato messo in piedi dalla selezione naturale è sempre progressivo. Insomma, il nostro cervello non è prerogativa di scimmie antropomorfe e derivati. E' "lo stesso" per lo meno dal Cambriano. Ed è ancora in fase di perfezionamento.

Mi lascia invece più scettico il paragone col software. Piuttosto che pensare a un interminabile wall of code fatto di dichiarazioni, condizioni, implicazioni ed eccezioni (che è l'ostacolo concettuale con cui si trova a misurarsi chiunque sviluppi, anche se attualmente esistono molte scuole ed approcci riguardo i modelli di autoapprendimento), mi vengono in mente quelli che adesso si chiamano 'snippet'. Per quello citavo i programmini didattici del BASIC di 30 anni fa. Più che pensare ad algoritmo di complessità tale da poter risolvere 'in autonomia di calcolo' qualsiasi problema, dovremmo pensare a miliardi di miliardi di stringhe di informazioni "già pronte e funzionanti" combinate tra loro. E' la modalità con cui avvengono queste combinazioni ad essere un bel grattacapo: perchè in termini evolutivi, lo scopo del nostro cervello non è tanto quello di risolvere problemi, ma di risolverli in maniera sempre più vantaggiosa. Che è come dire che non esiste una soluzione che sia sempre preferibile, al medesimo problema. Non in termini evolutivi e su una scala temporale abbastanza ampia.

Insomma, il problema attuale non è tanto individuare un catalizzatore (biologico, sintetico, digitale) che acceleri il processo di apprendimento di un apparato (biologico, sintetico, digitale), ma rivoluzionare il concetto di apprendimento. In parole povere, pare ormai improbabile che un'ipotetica IA "superiore" potrà mai vedere la luce finchè ci limitiamo ad imitare le meccaniche che ci sono proprie per natura. Insomma, il tempo c'entra relativamente. Pensate al cosiddetto "computer quantistico". Ci si lavora da 30 anni sapendo praticamente già cosa fare! Eppure non siamo ancora nemmeno certi che ce la faremo mai, anche se periodicamente qualcuno canta vittoria!


----------



## Tradito? (5 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Afferrare mi sembra ben azzeccato. A dirti il vero.  Specialmente se parli di comprensione di meccanismi.
> 
> E a quell'afferrare io ci lego il cristallizzare.
> 
> ...


1) il "quid" non viene escluso appositamente, non lo si trova e basta, è il postularlo ad ogni costo che si rivela limitante, il credere che debba per forza esserci qualcos'altro.

2) ho afferrato bene il tuo discorso, considera però che possono esistere prospettive per cui quello che è un percorso all'interno dello spazio-tempo, come può essere la vita di un individuo, sia considerato come una semplice traiettoria di cui esistono tutti i punti.

3) che diresti nello scoprire che la somma totale di tutta la materia ed energia (che sono la stessa cosa) presente nell'universo è zero?


----------



## giorgiocan (5 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Assolutamente. Quella donna ha ragione.


O in realtà sa benissimo di cosa parla, o è posseduta.


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> O in realtà sa benissimo di cosa parla, *o è posseduta.*


----------



## Fantastica (5 Maggio 2015)

A me dispiace che Stanley Kubrick non abbia mai girato il film che meditava sull' AI.

Parlo da ignorante, premetto.

Già in "2001: a space Odissey" si vedeva qualcosa che ci dice qualcosa. Per esempio che se è vero che ciò che chiamiamo "intuizione" non è che un processo assolutamente razionale e quindi imitabile e insegnabile di operazioni logiche (solo fulminee al punto da _sembrare_ intuizioni), diverso è realizzare un'intelligenza che crei soluzioni innovative, una macchina cioè _creativa_ e _volontaristica_.


----------



## giorgiocan (5 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non è che l'entanglement se ne sbatta propriamente dello spaziotempo. Zeilinger ad esempio suggerisce l'idea di segnali superluminali, che tu hai già citato. Secondo lui, però, la soluzione che coincilierebbe quest'idea con il pensiero einstainiano risiede nella nostra impossibilità di interagire e influenzare questi segnali superluminali.


1. Hai cambiato di nuovo avatar e sulle prime pensavo che la risposta fosse di Minerva. Quindi, ho avuto bisogno di alcuni secondi di silenzio. Poi ho capito che eri tu.

2. Apposta parlavo di pensiero classico come limite. Non avrei potuto, altrimenti, sbrigarmela in 4 righe dicendo le cose come stanno! 

3. Einstein di fronte a queste idee aveva la mia stessa reazione di cui al punto 1. Poi però si incazzava un casino, proponeva abbozzi di confutazioni di cui non era convinto nemmeno lui e non rivolgeva più la parola a nessuno. E' invecchiato incazzatissimo e piuttosto silenzioso, Einstein!

PS - Ti tengo d'occhio!


----------



## ipazia (5 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> O in realtà sa benissimo di cosa parla, o è *posseduta*.





Nobody ha detto:


>


In altri tempi, di lei, avrebbero detto esattamente questo. E l'avrebbero bruciata.


----------



## ipazia (5 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> 1) il "quid" non viene escluso appositamente, non lo si trova e basta, è il postularlo ad ogni costo che si rivela limitante, il credere che debba per forza esserci qualcos'altro.
> 
> 2) ho afferrato bene il tuo discorso, considera però che possono esistere prospettive per cui quello che è un percorso all'interno dello spazio-tempo, come può essere la vita di un individuo, sia considerato come una semplice traiettoria di cui esistono tutti i punti.
> 
> 3) che diresti nello scoprire che la somma totale di tutta la materia ed energia (che sono la stessa cosa) presente nell'universo è zero?


1) e infatti credo che il limite delle modernità sia voler includere secondo una definizione. Credo si dovrebbe non includere includendo. 
E la rete ha esattamente questa funzione. 

2) è su traiettoria che non mi trovi 

3) direi che non cambierebbe assolutamente niente, dal punto di vista dell'accadere, dello scorrere, semplicemente. 

Ma ripeto. Io non sono scienziata. E non è alla scienza che mi appoggio nell'esperire e conoscere. 
E non a caso conto sulla rete. Non penso possa esistere un completamento in sè e per sè, fuori da una rete di conoscenze complesse. 

E ho un'allergia congenita per le definizioni che arrivano ad una conclusione. Non mi fido in modo spontaneo di tutto quello che si pensa spiegato e compreso. 
Trovo siano stampelle. Emotive. Cognitive. Spirituali.


----------



## ipazia (5 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> puoi provare a spiegare meglio? E' davvero interessante :up:


provo. Ma nn so se riesco. 

Penso che il tempo, quello che scorre, sia molto diverso dalla misurazione del tempo che serve a noi per catalogare, spezzettare, ordinare i processi. Che siano produttivi, che siano evolutivi.

La differenza fra tempo interiore e tempo esteriore è lampante. 

Esistono esempi veramente sciocchi di questa differenza. Una situazione è piacevole e il tempo ha una velocità, la situazione è spiacevole e il tempo assume un'altra velocità. 

Noi ci appoggiamo sulla misurazione proprio per ovviare a questo. E poter stare in gruppi sociali organizzati. 

Non a caso la misurazione è diventata mano a mano più precisa mano a mano che i meccanismi di convivenza umana si venivano a raffinare. 

Se si vivesse solo del tempo interiore non esisterebbe un tempo condivisibile. 
Se non il tempo che accade mentre accade e viene vissuto. In presenza.

In questi termini il passato non esiste, se non come risultante di un accumulo di esperienze che vengono però costantemente adattate ed adeguate al momento accadente. E il futuro diventa semplicemente una proiezione di quelle stesse esperienze ma però estrapolate dai nuovi apprendimenti in fieri. 

La rete in tutto questo è un meccanismo precisissimo. Che rende possibile la presenza nell'assenza. 

E parlo di ogni genere di reti. Da quelle neuronali a quelle sociali. Se ne avessi competenza penso che potrei parlare anche di reti universali. 

Ogni presenza è nodo di rete. L'energia è una forma di comunicazione fra i vari nodi. E riporta velocemente informazioni da un nodo all'altro. Se la comunicazione funziona. 

In natura funziona. Nel nostro sistema neuronale funziona. Nelle nostre reti sociali e conoscitive non tantissimo. 

Ma è ormai appurato che proprio perchè la realtà è complessa un solo approccio non è sufficiente per descriverla. 
Non a caso il lavoro di equipe è fondamentale in tutte quelle materie che si occupano appunto di vita/morte. 

Quello che a noi secondo me sfugge, e a quella donna non sfuggiva invece, è che è nei cicli Vita/Morte/Vita, nella compresenza di tutti gli stati che esiste l'accadere.  

Se ci osserviamo nel nostro "vivere" noi viviamo mentre moriamo e moriamo mentre viviamo, continuamente. E anche l'interruzione, ai nostri occhi, di quel ciclo con quella che noi chiamiamo morte è parte del ciclo e non è interruzione. in realtà. E non perchè esista una vita dopo la morte, la reincarnazione o altre storie del genere. 
Ma semplicemente perchè essendo noi semplicemente insignificanti non è il ciclo in sè a interrompersi ma una componente che si trasforma in altro. Che sia vermi, terra, cenere. Energia in ogni caso. Che non va spersa. 

Altro minestrone mi sa


----------



## Spot (5 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> 1. Hai cambiato di nuovo avatar e sulle prime pensavo che la risposta fosse di Minerva. Quindi, ho avuto bisogno di alcuni secondi di silenzio. Poi ho capito che eri tu.
> 
> 2. Apposta parlavo di pensiero classico come limite. Non avrei potuto, altrimenti, sbrigarmela in 4 righe dicendo le cose come stanno!
> 
> ...


1. cambio avatar a velocità considerevoli 
3. Ahahahahah! Sapesse dove ha portato il paradosso EPR si magnerebbe le mani, povera stella.
2. Questo mi fa pensare. Io sono ferma ai fondamentali, un po' di bibliografia in più sul tema mi farebbe bene.

PS - 

Torno a leggervi più tardi, state portando avanti una bella discussione :up:


----------



## Tradito? (5 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> 1. cambio avatar a velocità considerevoli
> 3. Ahahahahah! Sapesse dove ha portato il paradosso EPR si magnerebbe le mani, povera stella.
> 2. Questo mi fa pensare. Io sono ferma ai fondamentali, un po' di bibliografia in più sul tema mi farebbe bene.
> 
> ...


"L'universo elegante" di brian greene: dopo un escursus formidabile sulla fisica del 900 parla della teoria delle stringhe
"La fine del tempo" di julian barbour un po' ostico dove presenta una sua teoria atemporale;
"La vita del cosmo" di lee smolin altro eccellente divulgatore
Ed il sempreverde "la teoria della relativita" di sir thomas eddington


----------



## spleen (5 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Uhm. Posso rispondere a concetti assolutamente slegati tra loro? Che a metterli assieme ci metto diverse pagine mi sa.
> 
> Ho capito cosa intendi per hardware. Ma da questo punto di vista la cosa è più semplice di quel che si possa pensare. Se hai 3 miliardi di anni, intendo. Dal punto di vista tecnologico, il nostro cervello non è un "ultimo modello", ma l'integrazione ed evoluzione di modelli precedenti. Abbiamo sul forum sicuramente persone più competenti di me sull'argomento - cui chiedo di smentirmi eventualmente - ma mi sembra di poter dire abbastanza tranquillamente che il funzionamento del cervello è modulare, e che un apparato così complesso, in natura si sviluppa in fasi molto differenti.
> C'è un famoso pezzo, spesso citato da Dawkins,* nato come confutazione all'assunto creazionista *che un organo complesso non avrebbe senso d'esistere in una forma meno complessa, e quindi non funzionale, che spiega in sostanza come il vantaggio evolutivo di qualsiasi apparato sia stato messo in piedi dalla selezione naturale è sempre progressivo. Insomma, il nostro cervello non è prerogativa di scimmie antropomorfe e derivati. E' "lo stesso" per lo meno dal Cambriano. Ed è ancora in fase di perfezionamento.
> ...


1- C'è bisogno di smentire i creazionisti ?  Neanche si trattasse di teorie scientifiche. 
2- Ecco perchè si parla di una sostanziale incapacità delle menti artificiali ad affrontare non i dati lineari in sè, ma le contraddizioni che la nostra mente invece riesce a gestire e superare.
3- Arduo pensarne in termini diversi, non credi?


----------



## Tradito? (5 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> provo. Ma nn so se riesco.
> 
> Penso che il tempo, quello che scorre, sia molto diverso dalla misurazione del tempo che serve a noi per catalogare, spezzettare, ordinare i processi. Che siano produttivi, che siano evolutivi.
> 
> ...


Sei molto ostica, non ho capito cosa significa non includere includendo.
Ti posso rispondere sul tempo ma lo faro' quando il cellulare smettera' di fare le bizze.


----------



## spleen (5 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> provo. Ma nn so se riesco.
> 
> Penso che il tempo, quello che scorre, sia molto diverso dalla misurazione del tempo che serve a noi per catalogare, spezzettare, ordinare i processi. Che siano produttivi, che siano evolutivi.
> 
> ...


Non siamo più insignificanti di qualsiasi altra componente dell' universo.

Adesso la butto sullo spirituale 

Il problema non è sapere se l' universo ha un senso, è evidente che con la sua esistenza ce l'ha, il problema è capire cosa ci facciamo noi dentro, se abbiamo un ruolo, se cè, quale è.
Ed ogni risposta filosofica scientifica o di fede sarebbe in ogni caso appesa al nulla, perchè non lo sappiamo.
Ecco perchè qualsiasi negazione contiene implicitamente un errore di fondo, come pure qualsiasi affermazione che dia risposte nette, tassative in proposito.
La teoria del tutto, della connessione cosmica è l'unica possibile, proprio e solo perchè non separa, non pone limiti accertabili, solo comprende.

Meglio che vado a cena va'  mi sa' che mi sto parlando addosso.


----------



## Tradito? (5 Maggio 2015)

Parli di reti e qui ti seguo, l'universo e' una immensa rete e non potrebbe essere altrimenti. E' improbabile che possa esistere un universo composto da un solo atomo e sicuramente non avrebbe le stesse leggi di quello attuale, perche' e' nella relazione con il tutto che nascono le individualita'. Come la monade di leibniz, "specchio dell'universo", viviamo in un universo relazionale dove il tutto determina ogni parte. Secondo mach, altre grande fisico "relazionale" , e' la presenza di tutto l'universo a fornire l'inerzia ai corpi.
D'altra parte se la somma totale di tutto e' zero e' necessario che l'esistenza e la non esistenza, la massa e l'energia, la vita e la morte siano correlate, facenti parte di un ciclo come giustamente notavi prima.
Ed il tempo? Il tempo che definiamo esterno esiste perche' c'e' un universo complesso di cui e' l'orologio, se nulla si muovesse, non esisterebbe neppure lui. Esso e' una grandezza derivata ed e' una specie di media di tutte le osservazioni.
Anch'esso e' una creazione dell'osservatore ed infatti e' variabile da una persona all'altra o  da un luogo all'altro ed a differenza della variabilita' del  tempo interno, che e' un fenomeno relativo alla percezione umana, e' misurato anche dagli orologi, e porta le maggiori conseguenze "filosofiche-fisiche".


----------



## Spot (5 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> "L'universo elegante" di brian greene: dopo un escursus formidabile sulla fisica del 900 parla della teoria delle stringhe
> "La fine del tempo" di julian barbour un po' ostico dove presenta una sua teoria atemporale;
> "La vita del cosmo" di lee smolin altro eccellente divulgatore
> Ed il sempreverde "la teoria della relativita" di sir thomas eddington


Il primo ce l'avevo, letto in parte, da ricomprare purtroppo  
Per gli altri tre darò un'occhiata, grazie


----------



## giorgiocan (5 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> 1- C'è bisogno di smentire i creazionisti ?  Neanche si trattasse di teorie scientifiche.
> 2- Ecco perchè si parla di una sostanziale incapacità delle menti artificiali ad affrontare non i dati lineari in sè, ma le contraddizioni che la nostra mente invece riesce a gestire e superare.
> 3- Arduo pensarne in termini diversi, non credi?


1 - Purtroppo fanno ancora presa sulla gente con ragionamenti posti in maniera sbagliata. Uno dei grandi classici è proprio quello degli organi "complessi". Per la serie: togli una singola componente e già non funziona più; come potrebbe non essere un disegno divino consegnato pronto all'uso a chi ne fosse meritevole? Ma tralasciamo, meglio.

2 - Tutto giusto. Da questo punto di vista rimane però molto influente il fattore tempo. Se un "cervello elettronico" potesse accumulare ed elaborare 'snippet' a una velocità miliardi di volte superiore a quella dell'evoluzione biologica (e ci andremmo vicini col computer quantistico), questo gap sarebbe superato. Rimarrebbe quello, al momento irrisolvibile per tutt'altre ragioni, del non poter operare scelte in termini di vantaggio evolutivo. Su quest'ultimo tema ci sarebbero le teorie dei Giochi e della Decisione, e anche da questo punto di vista non è che ci si sia risparmiati in quanto a sperimentare, e i risultati non sono assolutamente scadenti. Il problema, però, è ancora una volta che non abbiamo le capacità di "ispirare" l'intelligenza artificiale (ed è un problema sistemico e ricorsivo) in termini di autonomia evolutiva! Proprio perchè non abbiamo quasi nessuna padronanza delle nostre capacità più radicate.

3 - Arduo, ma non impossibile fortunatamente. Considera che le grandi menti che oggi osanniamo si sono trovate a misurarsi prima di tutto con una comprensione *distorta* o lacunosa della realtà. Quindi hanno dovuto disimparare, prima di tutto. E *immaginare* ex novo qualcosa che nessun altro prima aveva immaginato. Non poche grandi rivoluzioni scientifiche, poi passate alla storia, hanno lasciati esterrefatti soprattutto i propri iniziatori.


----------



## spleen (5 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> 1 - Purtroppo fanno ancora presa sulla gente con ragionamenti posti in maniera sbagliata. Uno dei grandi classici è proprio quello degli organi "complessi". Per la serie: togli una singola componente e già non funziona più; come potrebbe non essere un disegno divino consegnato pronto all'uso a chi ne fosse meritevole? Ma tralasciamo, meglio.
> 
> 2 - Tutto giusto. Da questo punto di vista rimane però molto influente il fattore tempo. Se un "cervello elettronico" potesse accumulare ed elaborare 'snippet' a una velocità miliardi di volte superiore a quella dell'evoluzione biologica (e ci andremmo vicini col computer quantistico), questo gap sarebbe superato. Rimarrebbe quello, al momento irrisolvibile per tutt'altre ragioni, del non poter operare scelte in termini di vantaggio evolutivo. Su quest'ultimo tema ci sarebbero le teorie dei Giochi e della Decisione, e anche da questo punto di vista non è che ci si sia risparmiati in quanto a sperimentare, e i risultati non sono assolutamente scadenti. Il problema, però, è ancora una volta che non abbiamo le capacità di "ispirare" l'intelligenza artificiale (ed è un problema sistemico e ricorsivo) in termini di autonomia evolutiva! Proprio perchè non abbiamo quasi nessuna padronanza delle nostre capacità più radicate.
> 
> 3 - *Arduo, ma non impossibile fortunatamente. Considera che le grandi menti che oggi osanniamo si sono trovate a misurarsi prima di tutto con una comprensione distorta o lacunosa della realtà. Quindi hanno dovuto disimparare, prima di tutto. E immaginare ex novo qualcosa che nessun altro prima aveva immaginato. Non poche grandi rivoluzioni scientifiche, poi passate alla storia, hanno lasciati esterrefatti soprattutto i propri iniziatori*.


Si ma vedi, loro erano tesi giustamente con la loro immaginazione come tu dici a reinterpretare la realtà, o meglio a riformulare modelli precedenti che erano sostanzialmente parziali, il loro metro e riferimento era ed è sempre comunque la natura reale, questo intendo.
Mi hai fatto venire in mente un esempio che una persona mi ha fatto della realtà, un modello geometrico di riferimento esemplificativo e semplificativo, il diamante.
Affermava che la realtà è come un diamante, poliedrica, sfaccettata, riuscire a interpretarla nella sua totalità e complessità praticamente impossibile, perchè la limitatezza della nostra natura e della nostra condizione ci impedisce di vedere le facce che stanno al di là del nostro orizzonte. Persone più capaci riescono a vedere facce sconosciute ad altri, mai tutte comunque.
Per capire il diamante bisogna "vederci attraverso".
Che è un po' come vedere attraverso la realtà, lontano dalle nostre capacità temo.


----------



## giorgiocan (5 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Che è un po' come vedere attraverso la realtà, lontano dalle nostre capacità temo.


Sono d'accordo, anche letteralmente. Si tratta idealmente di togliere _filtri_, che sia in maniera empirica o squisitamente astratta, fin quando possibile. E naturalmente pesa come un macigno quel "fin quando possibile".


----------



## Spot (5 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> 1- C'è bisogno di smentire i creazionisti ?  Neanche si trattasse di teorie scientifiche.


Forse vado un po' OT, ma si :facepalm:
L'altro giorno ho avuto a che fare con un antievoluzionista. A quanto pare l'idea che l'evoluzione dell'uomo sia andata avanti guidata principalmente dal caso e in maniera non lineare è un concetto difficile da accettare.


----------



## giorgiocan (5 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E c'è una caratteristica che mi meraviglia profondamente, quando sono sufficientemente lucida per guardarla senza avere troppa paura, e riguarda il saper fare entrare in assonanza le dissonanze.
> E muoversi su quel filo sottile senza usare "l'addestramento" dato da secoli di addestramento culturale, religioso, sociale.
> 
> Che lo si può chiamare istinto. Anche se a me piace poco come definizione.
> ...


A me sembra che tu ne sappia eccome.

L'istinto non è altro che il prodotto di un "altro" addestramento, il cui unico obiettivo finale (per quanto noi possiamo comprendere) è la continuazione della vita. E si tratta _esattamente_ di autoapprendimento, visto che è la vita ad addestrare se stessa. Nemmeno a me piace il termine "istinto", in quanto trovo limitativa la definizione di "comportamento innato". Nell'_istinto_ esistono variabili che dipendono in maniera diretta dalla _rete_ (sotto forma di ambiente ma non solo), e sono legate in maniera piuttosto limitata all'individuo (è nell'interesse del progresso evolutivo che funzioni esattamente così).



> E quelle volte che mi è capitato di vivere ben connessa alle dissonanze che scambiavano il posto con le assonanze, sentendo profondamente, in pancia, la ciclicità, mi sono ritrovata a sapere cosa fare senza sapere cosa fare e senza sapere neanche come farlo. Rispetto al sistema di analisi a cui mi hanno addestrata.
> Facendolo invece secondo un sistema che non conosco, ma in cui sento una "casa" (per usare un termine del mondo umano). E forse è distorsione. Ma mai distorsione mi ha fatta sentire tanto centrata e presente in ogni singolo angolo del mio me spirituale e fisico.


Tutte le nostre esistenze, dalla prima molecola organica dotata di una forma primitiva di DNA in poi, hanno avuto il compito di raccogliere sul campo, e poi restituire in forma codificata (trasmissione genetica), le informazioni necessarie ad adattare in maniera migliorativa la vita. Le medesime informazioni sono state tramandate, rivedute e revisionate attraverso riproduzione, mutazione e speciazione.

Tu sei in possesso, grazie allo scambio di informazioni avvenuto attraverso la rete biologica che ti ha condotto a quest'esistenza, di una mole di conoscenze che non hai mai potuto processare tramite intelletto, ma che hanno erudito il tuo corpo. E il tuo corpo, infatti, continua a ricevere ed interpretare input attraverso la medesima rete.



> Io non so se un'intelligenza artificiale possa riprodurre questo sapere che deriva, io credo, da una connessione profonda con l'appartenere alla rete della vita.


Siccome siamo poveri di immaginazione, quando parliamo di intelligenza, pensiamo subito (ed esclusivamente) al cervello. Senza considerare che, in virtù di quanto detto sopra, è la nostra "interezza" ad essere dotata di "intelligenza biologica". Quello che noi identifichiamo come "il nostro corpo" è nei fatti un apparato biologico costituito da molte migliaia di miliardi di unità biologiche complesse e perfettamente efficienti. Insomma, qualsiasi forma di vita è di per sè una rete biologica incredibilmente evoluta.



> Tanto che, e continuo a battere su questo tasto, abbiamo avuto addirittura la necessità di rendere sacra la  vita. Come se la Vita avesse bisogno di un conferimento di sacralità a cui senza artifizio non riusciamo ad arrivare. Come se la Vita avesse bisogno di noi. In un qualche modo.


Bah! Sfondi una porta aperta, come sai. 

"Dicono" che quando Einstein si rese conto che i suoi modelli corroboravano la descrizione di un Universo che eterno non era, pur non essendo religioso di suo nè particolarmente attento all'etichetta, trovò qualche iniziale difficoltà ad accettare le implicazioni di una rivoluzione che gli sembrò non soltanto culturale, ma fondamentalmente etica.

L'idea di privilegio che ci accompagnava da millenni cominciava a sfumare definitivamente.

PS - E a me piace questa ipazia!


----------



## giorgiocan (5 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Forse vado un po' OT, ma si :facepalm:
> L'altro giorno ho avuto a che fare con un antievoluzionista. A quanto pare l'idea che l'evoluzione dell'uomo sia andata avanti guidata principalmente dal caso e in maniera non lineare è un concetto difficile da accettare.


Ad esperienza, è quel concetto di "casualità" a indisporre. Intendo quello con cui si vorrebbe far intendere che casualità implichi disordine, inaccortezza, mediocrità. Non dimentichiamoci che secondo la tradizione di molte religioni, Dio o chi per esso amministra direttamente, o comunque supervisiona, ogni fase dello sviluppo della vita. Il concetto stesso che la vita possa regolarsi da sola viene distorto negativamente con estrema facilità ancora da moltissimi.


----------



## spleen (5 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Forse vado un po' OT, ma si :facepalm:
> L'altro giorno ho avuto a che fare con un antievoluzionista. A quanto pare l'idea che l'evoluzione dell'uomo sia andata avanti guidata principalmente dal caso e in maniera non lineare è un concetto difficile da accettare.


 _Non posso per niente accontentarmi di vedere questo meraviglioso Universo e soprattutto la natura dell’uomo e di dedurne che tutto è il risultato di una forza cieca. Sono incline a vedere in ogni cosa il risultato di leggi specificamente progettate, mentre i dettagli, buoni o cattivi che siano, sono lasciati all’azione di ciò che si può chiamare caso. Non che questa opinione mi soddisfi del tutto. Percepisco nel mio intimo che l’intera questione è troppo profonda per l’intelligenza umana. È come se un cane tentasse di speculare sulla mente di Newton, ognuno speri e creda come può.          Charles Darwin_

E pensa che sto povero cristo è stato crocefisso dalle autorità religiose dell' epoca.

Il punto vedi, secondo me è lo sconfinamento continuo nel passato della religione che vuole spiegare cose che non le competono. La natura, lo ho già detto in un altro post esiste per essere studiata, capita, chiunque pretenda di ricavarne principi di tipo etico o religioso commette un gravissimo errore di fondo, non considera la parzialità della conoscenza in quel momento.
Questo atteggiamento ha prodotto mostri culturali, come la terra piatta, il sistema geocentrico, la negazione della evoluzione biologica, l'omosessualità vista come malattia etc.

La spiritualità è altro e ha a che fare con il senso della vita, la propria collocazione nel mondo. Non su come sono strutturate le nanoparticelle o sul comprtamento evolutivo delle scimmie antropomorfe.

Poi c'è l'aspetto della razionalità scientifica che esclude aprioristicamente quello che non riesce a provare e si sente di invadere persino il campo della spiritualità, commettendo lo stesso errore in direzione inversa della religione che sconfinava nel passato, senza rendersene conto, diventa una nuova forma di religione.
Religio = relegare (rsi).

Ma questo è un'altro discorso.


----------



## Spot (6 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Non posso per niente accontentarmi di vedere questo meraviglioso Universo e soprattutto la natura dell’uomo e di dedurne che tutto è il risultato di una forza cieca. Sono incline a vedere in ogni cosa il risultato di leggi specificamente progettate, mentre i dettagli, buoni o cattivi che siano, sono lasciati all’azione di ciò che si può chiamare caso. Non che questa opinione mi soddisfi del tutto. Percepisco nel mio intimo che l’intera questione è troppo profonda per l’intelligenza umana. È come se un cane tentasse di speculare sulla mente di Newton, ognuno speri e creda come può.          Charles Darwin
> 
> E pensa che sto povero cristo è stato crocefisso dalle autorità religiose dell' epoca.
> 
> ...


Si, ma la scienza non vuole escludere la presenza di un Grande Orologiaio: non se ne occupa, o, come ben scrivi, non può e non deve.

Il creazionismo e l'antievoluzionismo (e in questi due termini inserisco anche tutta quella serie di teorie para-scientifiche che con la religione in senso stretto hanno poco a che fare) differiscono dalla spiritualità in sè per sè proprio perchè di fondo covano la pretesa di porsi come spiegazione valida e parallela (se non sostitutiva) a quella scientifica sul percome la natura funziona in cotal maniera. Spesso cercando anche falle improbabili e inesistenti nella formulazione scientifica ufficiale (non so se hai mai sentito parlare di anello mancante nella catena evolutiva, o cose simili).

Cosa che "intuitivamente" a molti suona convincente non solo per l'innata preferenza che l'uomo "psicologicamente" ha per la causalità (eppure che dir si voglia un evento come una mutazione genetica il più delle volte non può che definirsi casuale), ma anche per una certa necessità di nobilitare il nostro status di esseri dotati di coscenza.

Insomma, per farla breve, in USA ci sono delle associazioni più o meno agguerrite che da anni combattono per eliminare Darwin dalle scuole (e in Turchia Darwin nemmeno si studia ).

Basta, sto divagando un po' troppo :carneval: 
Scusate l'OT.


----------



## spleen (6 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Si, ma la scienza non vuole escludere la presenza di un Grande Orologiaio: non se ne occupa, o, come ben scrivi, non può e non deve.
> 
> Il creazionismo e l'antievoluzionismo (e in questi due termini inserisco anche tutta quella serie di teorie para-scientifiche che con la religione in senso stretto hanno poco a che fare) differiscono dalla spiritualità in sè per sè proprio perchè di fondo covano la pretesa di porsi come spiegazione valida e parallela (se non sostitutiva) a quella scientifica sul percome la natura funziona in cotal maniera. *Spesso cercando anche falle improbabili e inesistenti nella formulazione scientifica ufficiale (non so se hai mai sentito parlare di anello mancante nella catena evolutiva, o cose simili).*
> 
> ...


Già, Prima abbracciano qualcosa, un credo cieco per vieppiù, poi cercano di smontare evidenze e prove con motivazioni risibili. Sarebbero anche divertenti se la politica ottusa non ci mettesse del suo....

Ciechi difronte alle evidenze, come quella delle mosche che in poche generazioni mutano per resistere agli insetticidi, cieche difronte ai bacilli che diventano resistenti agli antibiotici. Tanto per citare due palesi dimostrazioni che nessun biologo degno di tale appellativo si sognerebbe di contestare.....

Come ti dicevo, usano non solo la scienza per "confortarsi" nella loro cecità ma persino tentano di eliminare o confutare quello che ritengono scomodo.

Quando mio figlio era piccolo gli ho raccontato una fiaba, quella di un giovane medico inglese che parti tanti anni orsono per un viaggio intorno al mondo, la sua nave si chiamava Beagle e lui Charles...... .......

Buonanotte.


----------



## Spot (6 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Quando mio figlio era piccolo gli ho raccontato una fiaba, quella di un giovane medico inglese che parti tanti anni orsono per un viaggio intorno al mondo, la sua nave si chiamava Beagle e lui Charles...... .......
> 
> Buonanotte.


Una splendida storia da raccontare ad un ragazzino 
Buonanotte.


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> 1. cambio avatar a velocità considerevoli
> 3*. Ahahahahah! Sapesse dove ha portato il paradosso EPR si magnerebbe le mani, povera stella.*
> 2. Questo mi fa pensare. Io sono ferma ai fondamentali, un po' di bibliografia in più sul tema mi farebbe bene.
> 
> ...


gli sta bene così la prossima volta impara e lascia perdere frasi idiote su Dio e i dadi, che sono state strumentalizzate fin troppo


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> provo. Ma nn so se riesco.
> 
> Penso che il tempo, quello che scorre, sia molto diverso dalla misurazione del tempo che serve a noi per catalogare, spezzettare, ordinare i processi. Che siano produttivi, che siano evolutivi.
> 
> ...


Sulla non esistenza del tempo avevo scritto qualcosa ,qualche giorno fa... forse tradito se lo ricorda, mi aveva anche suggerito un bel libro. 
Sul neretto... ok per l'energia, ma ciò che realmente si perde in quel ciclo di cui parli è l'informazione. Tu sei tu non per i tuoi atomi (o quantomeno non solo per essi) che indubbiamente non andranno persi (e pure questo su un'evoluzione di larga scala è da vedere) ma per ciò che essi, costruendo nel tuo cervello un traballante castello di carte, sanno dirti di te stessa e del mondo che ti circonda. Questo traballante castello di carte che si può chiamare coscienza, è probabile che ne ciclo vita/morte vada irrimediabilmente perso. Sopravviveranno i mattoni ma non il castello.
A meno che, la coscienza non sia altro, come a volte penso. E cioè non sia dentro di noi costruita nel nostro cervello, ma ricevuta da esso.


----------



## giorgiocan (6 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> E cioè non sia dentro di noi costruita nel nostro cervello, ma ricevuta da esso.


Uh, come suona magnificamente cyberpunk messa così!


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Uh, come suona magnificamente cyberpunk messa così!


addirittura...  è un'idea che ho da un po'. Diciamo che è la nostra coscienza di osservatori ad interagire col resto dell'universo. Ma se fosse il contrario?


----------



## ipazia (6 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> *Non siamo più insignificanti di qualsiasi altra componente dell' universo.*
> 
> Adesso la butto sullo spirituale
> 
> ...


Sono pienamente d'accordo con te. 

Nè più nè meno di qualsiasi altra componente. Uso insignificanti come sottolineatura del fatto che io non ritengo di avere un qualche permesso speciale per la Vita. E neanche qualche concessione particolare. Una pietra, dal punto di vista dell'accadere, ha molta più vita di me. Ma sono convinta che dal punto di vista della Vita e della Morte ogni forma di paragone sia un semplice capriccio, una ricerca di attenzione dell'umano. 

Tutto il resto è costruzione, artifizio, a cui siamo poi stati addestrati. Creazione umana. Téchne.
Con la fondamentale funzione di dare un senso e rappresentare noi stessi. Cercare il nostro ruolo. Un nostro significato. Particolare nel generale. 

io sono sempre più convinta che però la ricerca del senso in una risposta definitiva sia un bisogno prettamente umano. 

Quale è il senso dell'esistere dell'universo?

Personalmente faccio molta più fatica a rispondere a questa domanda che a quella che indaga il senso del mio esistere/non esistere. 

Quando all'ipotesi dell'interconnessione, dell'inclusione dell'esclusione, con me sfondi una porta aperta


----------



## giorgiocan (6 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> addirittura...  è un'idea che ho da un po'. Diciamo che è la nostra coscienza di osservatori ad interagire col resto dell'universo.* Ma se fosse il contrario?*


Guarda, come dicevo sono un fan delle brane. Quando arriveranno nuove informazioni sull'azione ad ampio raggio della forza gravitazionale, che consentirebbero finalmente di consolidare o demolire il modello suddetto, allora mi azzarderò a condividere la mia, di idea. E lì altro che cyberpunk! 

PS - Io dico "il contrario", a pelle.


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Guarda, come dicevo sono un fan delle brane. Quando arriveranno nuove informazioni sull'azione ad ampio raggio della forza gravitazionale, che consentirebbero finalmente di consolidare o demolire il modello suddetto, allora mi azzarderò a condividere la mia, di idea. E lì altro che cyberpunk!
> 
> PS - Io dico "il contrario", a pelle.


e pure io a pelle dico il contrario  però se ti va, condividila subito, che so' curioso


----------



## ipazia (6 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sulla non esistenza del tempo avevo scritto qualcosa ,qualche giorno fa... forse tradito se lo ricorda, mi aveva anche suggerito un bel libro.
> Sul neretto... ok per l'energia, ma ciò che realmente si perde in quel ciclo di cui parli è l'informazione. Tu sei tu non per i tuoi atomi (o quantomeno non solo per essi) che indubbiamente non andranno persi (e pure questo su un'evoluzione di larga scala è da vedere) ma per ciò che essi, costruendo nel tuo cervello un traballante castello di carte, sanno dirti di te stessa e del mondo che ti circonda. Questo traballante castello di carte che si può chiamare coscienza, è probabile che ne ciclo vita/morte vada irrimediabilmente perso. Sopravviveranno i mattoni ma non il castello.
> A meno che, la coscienza non sia altro, come a volte penso. E cioè non sia dentro di noi costruita nel nostro cervello, ma ricevuta da esso.


Non ti ho letto. Dove hai scritto? Mi interessa

Io credo che se siamo interconnessi, e lo credo, in una rete che include dal biologico all'infinito, nulla vada perso. 

Di quello che serve alla rete ovviamente. Che la prospettiva secondo me è un po' più ampia della semplicissima esistenza umana. 

Forse le informazioni particolari. Ma sono di poco conto, se esco dalla prospettiva umana. 
La mia individuale esperienza ha un peso credo prossimo allo zero nell'ordine generale delle cose. E il peso che ha o ha avuto lo realizza all'interno della rete nel suo accadere. In quel tempo non tempo a cui facevo riferimento.

La rete trattiene le informazioni utili alla rete, l'individuo è un semplice nodo. E la sua presenza o assenza conta in termini non di mancanza, ma di presenza. 

Ma credo che indagare questo livello significhi superare uno dei paletti di questo tempo, e cioè considerare solo la scienza come portatrice di informazioni affidabili. E ritenere affidabili solo le informazioni in un qualche modo certificate. Che va benissimo eh. Ma non credo che il Conoscere sia esauribile solo in quei termini. Tanto che si dimostra insufficiente e ogni volta ha la necessità di essere revisionato ed ampliato.

Io sono una senza fede. 
Dalla religione alla scienza vedo semplicemente artifizi umani volti a cercare risposte tendenti al definitivo, con lo scopo di autorassicurarsi sullo sconosciuto. Risposte che vengono immancabilmente smentite dallo scorrere della Conoscenza. Quindi non riesco ad affidarmi ad un'unica risposta e neanche ad un'unica forma di indagine. 

Eppure spesso e volentieri scopro vie che non sapevo di conoscere ma ri-conosco. Ad un livello che non riguarda il cognitivo e neanche lo spirituale. Sono conoscenze che non riesco a classificare in termini di provenienza. E un sapere che riguarda dei saper fare che non sapevo nè di sapere nè di saper fare. Semplicemente gli appartengo. E non mi appartengono. Una di quelle vie è la composizione di assonanze nella dissonanza, per dire. E questo è oltre l'informazione spiccia, che è inutile dal punto di vista del ciclo Vita/Morte/Vita, vie che non possono ad ora essere insegnate ma solo percorse. In autoapprendimento. 

Io non credo che noi siamo contenitori, ecco perchè non vedo fine ed inizio fondamentalmente, se non quando sono preda della paura. Ed è per questo stesso motivo che il tempo, dal mio punto di vista, esiste solo in forma di grandezza artificiale e funzionale a bisogni primari della società umana. Non essendo contenitori tutto quello che noi pensiamo di trattenere in termini di informazioni è una minima parte di quello che ci attraversa come punti di snodo.


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non ti ho letto. Dove hai scritto? Mi interessa
> http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/22249-infernale-dilemma!/page5


----------



## ipazia (6 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> A me sembra che tu ne sappia eccome.
> 
> L'istinto non è altro che il prodotto di un "altro" addestramento, il cui unico obiettivo finale (per quanto noi possiamo comprendere) è la continuazione della vita. E si tratta _esattamente_ di autoapprendimento, visto che è la vita ad addestrare se stessa. Nemmeno a me piace il termine "istinto", in quanto trovo limitativa la definizione di "comportamento innato". Nell'_istinto_ esistono variabili che dipendono in maniera diretta dalla _rete_ (sotto forma di ambiente ma non solo), e sono legate in maniera piuttosto limitata all'individuo (è nell'interesse del progresso evolutivo che funzioni esattamente così).
> 
> ...


E adesso devo tornare a lavorare. 

Però poi ti rispondo. Hai scritto cose che mi fanno venire voglia di giocattare!


----------



## ipazia (6 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ipazia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non ti ho letto. Dove hai scritto? Mi interessa
> ...


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> *La rete trattiene le informazioni utili alla rete, l'individuo è un semplice nodo. E la sua presenza o assenza conta in termini non di mancanza, ma di presenza.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Si accorda parecchio con ciò che tendo a pensare... non siamo nè contenitori nè produttori di coscienza. I nostri cervelli la ricevono da "fuori" (quella che tu chiami rete) e la rielaborano, dandone un valore aggiunto che potrebbe restare in questa sorta di matrice. Una informazione di qualità maggiore, esperenziata. Ogni ente esistente è un caso a sè, riceve e da ciò che può. Per quello facevo l'esempio di un decoder di sky, capace di decodificare del segnale globale solo ciò che la carta inserita gli consente


----------



## ipazia (6 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> *Si accorda parecchio con ciò che tendo a pensare*... non siamo nè contenitori nè produttori di coscienza. I nostri cervelli la ricevono da "fuori" (quella che tu chiami rete) e la rielaborano, dandone un valore aggiunto che potrebbe restare in questa sorta di matrice. Una informazione di qualità maggiore, esperenziata. Ogni ente esistente è un caso a sè, riceve e da ciò che può. Per quello facevo l'esempio di un decoder di sky, capace di decodificare del segnale globale solo ciò che la carta inserita gli consente


Avevo inteso! 

Ho cose credo interessanti da scrivere a riguardo. Poi faccio ordine e aggiungo. (mi piace questo 3D!)


----------



## spleen (6 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono pienamente d'accordo con te.
> 
> Nè più nè meno di qualsiasi altra componente. Uso insignificanti come sottolineatura del fatto che io non ritengo di avere un qualche permesso speciale per la Vita. E neanche qualche concessione particolare. Una pietra, dal punto di vista dell'accadere, ha molta più vita di me. Ma sono convinta che dal punto di vista della Vita e della Morte ogni forma di paragone sia un semplice capriccio, una ricerca di attenzione dell'umano.
> 
> ...


Ho da un po' di tempo la sensazione che "basti a se stesso".


----------



## Spot (6 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho da un po' di tempo la sensazione che "basti a se stesso".


Io invece da un po' penso che la meraviglia risieda proprio nella totale assenza si un "senso".


----------



## spleen (6 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io invece da un po' penso che la meraviglia risieda proprio nella *totale assenza* si un "senso".



Preferisco pensare a qualcosa che comprende, che contiene, essenza e significati, se ci fossero, non mi piace "togliere", come negazione, perchè in fondo non sappiamo.
IMho.


----------



## giorgiocan (6 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> e pure io a pelle dico il contrario  però se ti va, condividila subito, che so' curioso


In realtà l'idea del cervello "permeato" è perfettamente in linea (per come la vedo io) con gli attuali modelli che concorrono a costituire la teoria unificatrice.

"Persino" il Modello Standard include predizioni sulla cosiddetta Energia del vuoto/Energia oscura, pur essendo queste predizioni errate. Non pochi ormai sostengono apertamente che la forza necessaria a sostenere teoricamente l'Inflazione non sia altro che la gravità medesima, in una sua versione negativa e repulsiva. Chi parla di "innesco" di questo comportamento della forza gravitazionale solo ad alte densità (Big Bang), chi parla di coppia (e simmetria) di forze. In ogni caso l'Universo si espande con un'accelerazione maggiore rispetto a quella prevista dal Modello Standard medesimo, quindi l'Inflazione (comunque funzioni) è_ probabilmente un fatto_.

Ma siccome fortunatamente il progresso scientifico non si fa coi _probabilmente_, attenderei *assieme agli altri* (nella mia magnanimità!) qualche ulteriore conferma strumentale in un senso o nell'altro! Poi potrò eventualmente frantumarvi le palle con le implicazioni del modello di Universo a _p-_brane.

Ad ogni modo, pensavo a una forma di "Inflazione delle informazioni", dove noi costituiamo (assieme a tutto il resto) il tessuto attraverso cui la "forza" si dispiega. Ma non sono disposto ad approfondire oltre finchè non avrò la possibilità di quantificare più precisamente la portata delle cazzate che dico!


----------



## Tradito? (6 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io invece da un po' penso che la meraviglia risieda proprio nella totale assenza si un "senso".


Eppure continuo a pensare che un senso all'universo possiamo darlo o potremmo farlo in futuro ma gia' oggi qualche idea l'abbiamo.
Conosciamo ad esempio la sua storia a partire dalla sua nascita, il big bang. Abbiamo capito che si e' avuto un cambiamento negli eoni, si potrebbero individuare ere, momenti di rottura e bruschi cambiamenti, dalle nostre parti e' finita l'era dei buchi neri divoratori di materia e si sono acquietati.
E soprattutto sappiamo chi e' l'artefice di tutto cio.', il demiurgo, l'architetto o come vuoi chiamarlo: la forza di gravita'. 
Ecco quando approfondiremo il mistero di questa forza forse riusciremo a dare un senso all'universo, per quello che ci e' concesso, ovviamente, essendo comunque noi parte dell'universo e non pretendendo di rispondere a tutte le domande, perche' questo non avverra' mai.
E noi viventi?  La mia idea e' che l'universo ottocentesco, fatto di sfere o particelle in regolari moti rotatori, un mondo che funziona tipo un orologio,  e' un luogo dove la vita e' una eccezione.
Al contrario la meccanica quantistica dove e' un continuo ribollire, con azioni a distanza, legami quasi mistici tra le particelle, dove per andare da un punto all'altro occorre sperimentare tutte le traiettorie possibili, ci presenta un mondo dove la vita non e' l'eccezione ma la regola e si spinge a farci intuire  forse come sia potuto nascere l'universo stesso.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Maggio 2015)

Però un po' mi spiace che i thread come questo finiscano a breve per diventare "elitari". Insomma, che siano solcati dalle solite 5-6 teste. Non che non sia apprezzabile ciò che queste teste producono, eh!

Accorrete numerosi, gente. Siamo tutti troppo compunti, in questo thread! 

E poi, tutti a letto prestino stasera?


----------



## drusilla (7 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Però un po' mi spiace che i thread come questo finiscano a breve per diventare "elitari". Insomma, che siano solcati dalle solite 5-6 teste. Non che non sia apprezzabile ciò che queste teste producono, eh!
> 
> Accorrete numerosi, gente. Siamo tutti troppo compunti, in questo thread! [emoji14]
> 
> E poi, tutti a letto prestino stasera?


Meglio leggere e imparare in questo caso, di chi ha studiato di più sul argomento


----------



## Spot (7 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Meglio leggere e imparare in questo caso, di chi ha studiato di più sul argomento


Dici?
Io credo di non aver afferrato la metà di quello che hanno scritto :blank:


----------



## ipazia (7 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho da un po' di tempo la sensazione che "basti a se stesso".





SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io invece da un po' penso che la meraviglia risieda proprio nella totale assenza si un "senso".





spleen ha detto:


> Preferisco pensare a qualcosa che comprende, che contiene, essenza e significati, se ci fossero, non mi piace "togliere", come negazione, perchè in fondo non sappiamo.
> IMho.


A me piace molto l'idea di comprendere il non compreso. E includere l'esclusione. 

Che sia presenza o assenza, mi sembrano parziali. E' quell' *o*, e quella *e,* che mi mette a disagio. 
Parto quindi dal presupposto che eliminare o comprendere sia in ogni caso troppo riduttivo. E umano. Quindi parziale e ricoperto di strati. E di bisogni.

Penso invece alla compresenza degli stati, anche di quelli non ancora conosciuti o indagati.


Questa per esempio mi sembra una buona domanda. Al netto della risposta. 

„Quale struttura connette il granchio con l'aragosta, l'orchidea con la primula e tutti e quattro con me? E me con voi? E tutti e sei noi con l'ameba da una parte e con lo schizofrenico dall'altra?“
(Cit. G. Bateson)


----------



## spleen (7 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me piace molto l'idea di comprendere il non compreso. E includere l'esclusione.
> 
> Che sia presenza o assenza, mi sembrano parziali. E' quell' *o*, e quella *e,* che mi mette a disagio.
> Parto quindi dal presupposto che eliminare o comprendere sia in ogni caso troppo riduttivo. E umano. Quindi parziale e ricoperto di strati. E di bisogni.
> ...


Il fatto di esistere (?) prima di tutto e di rispondere a quella "necessita" misteriosa e ancora ben lungi da essere rivelata completamente che è la legge che governa la natura.

O è troppo semplicistico? 

La domanda che invece mi faccio io assiduamente è - Da dove viene questa nostra necessità di capire, di spiegare, di chiedersi ? -
Solo una sovrastruttura indotta?
E se fosse così,  indotta da cosa, da cosa nasce questa induzione, dal momento che tutti i popoli della terra la sentono, al netto di differenti sovrastrutture?


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Il fatto di esistere (?) prima di tutto e di rispondere a quella "necessita" misteriosa e ancora ben lungi da essere rivelata completamente che è la legge che governa la natura.
> 
> O è troppo semplicistico?


Potevo intromettermi, vero? 

Necessità, leggi, governare. Capisco da dove viene tutto ciò, sia chiaro. Ma non immagino la vita con un Codice tra le mani a far rispettare clausole e commi. Condivido, sia chiaro, i concetti di inevitabilità/ineludibilità. Non quelli di progetto, protocollo, intenzione, invece. E non è questione di teismo o ateismo.

Semplicemente, non mi sembra ci sia nè ci sia mai stato granchè in discussione, se non dal nostro punto di vista bisognoso di attenzioni e conferme!


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me piace molto l'idea di comprendere il non compreso. E includere l'esclusione.
> 
> Che sia presenza o assenza, mi sembrano parziali. E' quell' *o*, e quella *e,* che mi mette a disagio.
> Parto quindi dal presupposto che eliminare o comprendere sia in ogni caso troppo riduttivo. E umano. Quindi parziale e ricoperto di strati. E di bisogni.
> ...


diciamo che uno schizofrenico e un'aragosta, sono fondamentalmente dei pacchetti energetici. La materia che li costituisce non è "fissata" una volta per tutte, ma viene continuamente "creata" da un campo quantistico comune. La particella elementare dell'aragosta è solo un pacchetto di energia, che prima (e forse dire prima è una gran cazzata, sarebbe da appurare) magari contribuiva a costruire lo schizofrenico. Fondamentalmente, si potrebbe vedere tutto come un mare (il campo) e le onde come la materia di cui siamo fatti. Materia che si plasma e si re definisce continuamente a livello elementare.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> diciamo che uno schizofrenico e un'aragosta, sono fondamentalmente dei pacchetti energetici.


Tu mi piaci sempre più!


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Tu mi piaci sempre più!


grazie giorgio, ma sono vecchi rimasugli (magari pure mal ricordati visti gli anni...) dell'esame di meccanica quantistica, magari fosse farina del mio sacco


----------



## spleen (7 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> *Potevo intromettermi, vero?*
> 
> Necessità, leggi, governare. Capisco da dove viene tutto ciò, sia chiaro. Ma non immagino la vita con un Codice tra le mani a far rispettare clausole e commi. Condivido, sia chiaro, i concetti di inevitabilità/ineludibilità. Non quelli di progetto, protocollo, intenzione, invece. E non è questione di teismo o ateismo.
> 
> Semplicemente, non mi sembra ci sia nè ci sia mai stato granchè in discussione, se non dal nostro punto di vista bisognoso di attenzioni e conferme!


Giorgio, voglio dire, ci mancherebbe....  le tue "intromissioni" che intromissioni non sono sono sempre ben accolte.

Hai letto la seconda parte del mio messaggio, che ho aggiunto dopo?.. Ecco, viene dopo ed è una domanda che mi faccio in modo ricorrrente.

Sul fatto del progetto o intenzione non ho nulla da dire. Su questo ciascuno si dà risposte buone da solo.

Sul fatto del "protocollo" sì. Perchè pur essendo la faccenda ancora abbondantemente aperta e lungi dall' essere risolta, le leggi della natura, che permeano la realtà, sembra,  "sembra" che un protocollo l'abbiano, e ci abbiamo pure costruito sopra il CERN per tentare di capirci qualcosa.


----------



## Spot (7 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> diciamo che uno schizofrenico e un'aragosta, sono fondamentalmente dei pacchetti energetici. La materia che li costituisce non è "fissata" una volta per tutte, ma viene continuamente "creata" da un campo quantistico comune. La particella elementare dell'aragosta è solo un pacchetto di energia, che prima (e forse dire prima è una gran cazzata, sarebbe da appurare) magari contribuiva a costruire lo schizofrenico. Fondamentalmente, si potrebbe vedere tutto come un mare (il campo) e le onde come la materia di cui siamo fatti. Materia che si plasma e si re definisce continuamente a livello elementare.


E comunque vengono tutti e due da una supernova :rotfl:



Spleen ha detto:


> La domanda che invece mi faccio io assiduamente è - Da dove viene questa  nostra necessità di capire, di spiegare, di chiedersi ? -
> Solo una sovrastruttura indotta?
> E se fosse così,  indotta da cosa, da cosa nasce questa induzione, dal  momento che tutti i popoli della terra la sentono, al netto di  differenti sovrastrutture?
> :smile:


Questa è una domanda interessante.
Penso che sia da ricondurre a una struttura "psicologica" comune legata al nostro modo di rapportarci con l'esterno.
Ma non oso addentrarmi oltre, è un campo per me estraneo.


----------



## spleen (7 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> E comunque vengono tutti e due da una supernova :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Questa è una domanda interessante.
> ...


E' una delle possibili soluzioni infatti, una deformazione, un adattamento evolutivo.
Resterebbe da spiegare la reale necessità della sua esistenza, in quanto sembrerebbe ( ma qua magari qualcuno più esperto potrebbe smentirmi ) che ce l'avessimo solo noi.


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> E comunque vengono tutti e due da una supernova :rotfl:


dovevano dare il nobel a Alan Sorrenti, altro che Rubbia


----------



## Spot (7 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> dovevano dare il nobel a Alan Sorrenti, altro che Rubbia


L'ho sempre pensato anche io :rotfl:


----------



## spleen (7 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Eppure continuo a pensare che un senso all'universo possiamo darlo o potremmo farlo in futuro ma gia' oggi qualche idea l'abbiamo.
> Conosciamo ad esempio la sua storia a partire dalla sua nascita, il big bang. Abbiamo capito che si e' avuto un cambiamento negli eoni, si potrebbero individuare ere, momenti di rottura e bruschi cambiamenti, dalle nostre parti e' finita l'era dei buchi neri divoratori di materia e si sono acquietati.
> *E soprattutto sappiamo chi e' l'artefice di tutto cio.', il demiurgo, l'architetto o come vuoi chiamarlo: la forza di gravita'. *
> Ecco quando approfondiremo il mistero di questa forza forse riusciremo a dare un senso all'universo, per quello che ci e' concesso, ovviamente, essendo comunque noi parte dell'universo e non pretendendo di rispondere a tutte le domande, perche' questo non avverra' mai.
> ...


Non solo.
Le forze fondamentali sono quattro:
La gravità, l'interazione elettromagnetica, l'interazione nucleare debole e l'interazione nucleare forte.


Ma qua un fisico saprebbe spiegarla meglio di me.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Sul fatto del "protocollo" sì. Perchè pur essendo la faccenda ancora abbondantemente aperta e lungi dall' essere risolta, le leggi della natura, che permeano la realtà, sembra,  "sembra" che un protocollo l'abbiano, e ci abbiamo pure costruito sopra il CERN per tentare di capirci qualcosa.


Capiamoci, non nego il sistema. Anzi, ne sono da sempre profondamente affascinato.

Intendo dire che le leggi dell'Universo (stavo per scrivere "le leggi della Fisica", poi mi sono corretto!) *non sono costanti*. Ecco, un attimo che schivo le monetine e gli ortaggi e poi continuo e mi spiego meglio (forse). 

Due spunti.

1. Sappiamo che dal Big Bang in poi, il "protocollo" è andato trasformandosi diverse volte. Forze e stati d'energia hanno mutato, fino allo stadio che tuttora studiamo, quelle stesse leggi che un tempo erano considerate immutabili ed extratemporali (guarda un po', leggi prive di eccezioni in quanto derivate da qualità perfette...). Le stesse forze che hanno trasformato l'energia in materia non esistevano all'inizio dei giochi. Siamo arrivati ad identificare delle fasi della vita dell'Universo che esulavano dalle leggi che avevamo a disposizione; quindi abbiamo adattato a ritroso, tramite modelli e teorie, le nostre nozioni inseguendo equazioni che soddisfacessero ogni nuovo criterio che si palesava come eccezione e quindi contraddizione del "protocollo" inizialmente individuato. Non so quanto ancora riusciremo ad approfondire l'indagine, ma quel che sappiamo mi basta per immaginare un sistema in cui l'Era elettrodebole *non è una scelta, nè un disegno*. Per due ragioni fondamentali: a) non è *necessario *che lo sia, ovvero non è necessario che una forza inintelliggibile e trascendentale intervenisse a determinarne le condizioni fondamentali, è semplicemente (inevitabilmente) conseguente quella che identifichiamo come Era dell'Inflazione (che poi, diciamocelo, è una tassonomia ridicola, eredità del nostro ridurre a pianificazione di qualcun altro quello che di certo non abbiamo pianificato noi!); b) non credo che il campo di Higgs nè abbia deciso in autonomia nè abbia ratificato la decisione di qualcuno nel separare la forza elettrodebole: gli adroni, da questo punto di vista, non sono altro che un'ulteriore trasformazione attraverso un pattern. Ma attenzione: torno a dire che questo "pattern" ha modificato enormemente l'intero Universo senza alcun contributo esterno, per il semplice fatto che...non ne aveva bisogno! Introdurre un nuovo parametro in questo sistema è ininfluente, questo intendo dire. Ora, tu potresti ovviamente controbattere che è vero che ormai siamo quasi arrivati a interpretare all'interno di un sistema di leggi (fisse o variabili) il Big Bang medesimo, ma possiamo ancora naturalmente chiederci cosa abbia determinato il Big Bang in primis! E qui andiamo al secondo spunto.

2. Tempo fa qualcuno postò un video (pur sfizioso) estratto da un documentario in cui S. Hawking "assicurava" che il Big Bang non abbia bisogno di alcun precedente temporale, e che in effetti la materia può essere generata dal nulla (e lungi da me contraddire il geniaccio malefico!). Il limite di questa asserzione, pur estrapolata per opportunismo di regia da una discussione non semplice e mai assolutista, è che per descrivere un fenomeno in termini scientifici occorrono gli strumenti per farlo (teorie, modelli, verifiche). E attualmente le nostre capacità non arrivano nemmeno a contemplare il momento in cui l'intera baracca comincia improvvisamente a...cominciare! Naturalmente esistono decine di teorie, valide nelle premesse, che descrivono il verificarsi del Big Bang. Alcune lo identificano come fenomeno ciclico/ricorrente, altre no. La mia preferita lo fa. Ma il punto è che questo ci permette di "retrodatare" ancora una volta il sistema. Insomma, se da una parte è verissimo che pur andando a indietro fino a "prima del prima" non esauriamo l'esplorazione del pattern, è però altrettanto vero che mentre scaviamo ed acquisiamo nuove consapevolezze ci troviamo di fronte a un sistema evolutivo coerente solamente con se stesso. E poichè le cose non cambiano, tanto a considerarlo fondato sul caso quando su una qualche pianificazione (poichè intanto, l'Universo continua ad "avvenire" alla faccia nostra), la stessa ricerca volta a superare la casualità non fa altro che rinnovarla nei fatti.  

Secondo giro di monetine e ortaggi, via!


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> E comunque vengono tutti e due da una supernova :rotfl:


Per fare un tavolo ci vuole il legno
per fare il legno ci vuole l’albero
per fare l’albero ci vuole il seme
per fare il seme ci vuole il frutto
per fare il frutto ci vuole un fiore
ci vuole un fiore, ci vuole un fiore,
per fare un tavolo ci vuole un fio-o-re!


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> La domanda che invece mi faccio io assiduamente è - Da dove viene questa nostra necessità di capire, di spiegare, di chiedersi ?


Ma dall'Inflazione delle Informazioni, ovviamente!


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Naturalmente esistono decine di teorie, valide nelle premesse, che descrivono il verificarsi del Big Bang. Alcune lo identificano come fenomeno ciclico/ricorrente, altre no.


Vero... tutte assolutamente non verificabili, e che all'incirca hanno lo stesso peso scientifico de:_ In principio era il Logos, ed il Logos era presso Dio, ed il Logos era Dio. _


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Vero... tutte assolutamente non verificabili, e che all'incirca hanno lo stesso peso scientifico de:_ In principio era il Logos, ed il Logos era presso Dio, ed il Logos era Dio. _


Vero, ma rispetto al grande classico che citi, hanno in comune (come pure qualsiasi descrizione strumentalmente confermata) l'inevitabilità, la non-necessità di volontà creativa/privilegio di scelta.

Ma non mi dilungo oltre, che ancora sono preso a schivare pomodori e lattuga!


----------



## Tradito? (7 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Non solo.
> Le forze fondamentali sono quattro:
> La gravità, l'interazione elettromagnetica, l'interazione nucleare debole e l'interazione nucleare forte.
> 
> ...


Non sono un fisico pero' credo, per molte ragioni, che la gravita' sia diversa dalle altre forze.


----------



## spleen (7 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Capiamoci, non nego il sistema. Anzi, ne sono da sempre profondamente affascinato.
> 
> Intendo dire che le leggi dell'Universo (stavo per scrivere "le leggi della Fisica", poi mi sono corretto!) *non sono costanti*. Ecco, un attimo che schivo le monetine e gli ortaggi e poi continuo e mi spiego meglio (forse).
> 
> ...


Il rosso.....e io che ho detto?....   li ortaggi vostri


----------



## spleen (7 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Non sono un fisico pero' credo, per molte ragioni, che la gravita' sia diversa dalle altre forze.


Non sono un vero esperto della cosa, come dicevo, ma mi sembra che la faccenda sia un po' più complessa.

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interazioni_fondamentali

http://www.fmboschetto.it/didattica/pdf/quattro_forze_fondamentali.pdf

Sono cose pallosissime che hanno a che fare con la struttura della materia stessa. Nei 2 siti che ti ho segnalato sono esposte in una maniera divulgativa abbastanza comprensibile, credo (per le mie ridotte capacità senz' altro  ).


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> E io che ho detto?....   li ortaggi vostri


Tu hai detto 'Protocollo'!!!


----------



## spleen (7 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Tu hai detto 'Protocollo'!!!


Per protocollo intendevo le leggi della natura, non si era capito?

Comunque il rosso sintetizza abbastanza bene quel che penso (per ora ).

L' altra faccenda invece ancora non mi vede persuaso. 

Quella dell' inflazione delle informazioni intendo, perchè mi viene l'idea che se così fosse, il nostro cervello l'avrebbe con l'evoluzione già scapolata, la faccenda.

Insomma non ci vedo chiaro. Mi sa' che dovrò continuare a cercare la risposta....ops


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Per protocollo intendevo le leggi della natura.


Uhm. Stiamo entrando in un loop, qui? Paura! 



> Quella dell' inflazione delle informazioni intendo, perchè mi viene l'idea che se così fosse, il nostro cervello l'avrebbe con l'evoluzione già scapolata, la faccenda.
> 
> Insomma non ci vedo chiaro. Mi sa' che dovrò continuare a cercare la risposta....ops


Vedi che non l'hai *ancora *scapolata?


----------



## spleen (7 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Uhm. Stiamo entrando in un loop, qui? Paura!
> 
> 
> 
> Vedi che non l'hai *ancora *scapolata?


Che sia la mia natura?

....e giù ortaggi.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Che sia la mia natura?
> 
> ....e giù ortaggi.


Roftl.


----------



## ipazia (8 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Il fatto di esistere (?) prima di tutto e di rispondere a quella "necessita" misteriosa e ancora ben lungi da essere rivelata completamente che è la legge che governa la natura.
> 
> O è troppo semplicistico?
> 
> ...


Io non credo che esistano leggi a governare la Natura. Noi utilizziamo traduzioni il più possibile ordinate e rappresentative per poterci spiegare, a noi stessi, e secondo il nostro linguaggio ciò che ci circonda. ovviamente semplificando e riducendo. 

Il concetto di legge implica ripetibilità. 
La Natura per sua essenza non è ripetibile. 

La legge serve a noi per spiegarci secondo i nostri schemi. 

Io non credo sia una sovrastruttura il sentire la necessità di chiedersi. Credo siano sovrastrutture i tentativi di spiegazione a nostra immagine e somiglianza. Riduttivi per necessità. 

Io credo che essendo osservatori partecipanti, dai batteri agli esseri più complessi, semplicemente sentiamo la partecipanza. (non so se esiste 'sta parola) e proviamo a renderci partecipi. Esplicitandola. Con ogni linguaggio possibile. 

La parte di comunicazione fra sistemi nella rete è interessante (e fondamentale alla sopravvivenza delle reti stesse e dei sistemi che le compongono) e secondo me è in termini comunicativi che nasce il chiedere/chiedersi/spiegare/spiegarsi.


----------



## brenin (8 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non credo che esistano leggi a governare la Natura. Noi utilizziamo traduzioni il più possibile ordinate e rappresentative per poterci spiegare, a noi stessi, e secondo il nostro linguaggio ciò che ci circonda. ovviamente semplificando e riducendo.
> 
> Il concetto di legge implica ripetibilità.
> La Natura per sua essenza non è ripetibile.
> ...


Leggendo il tuo post vedo un richiamo/collegamento forte a quanto affermato da Nietzsche secondo il quale " il cosmo non è un regno dominato da regole,da una ratio o da leggi. L'attribuzione di un'armonia è un'arbitraria proiezione dell'umano sul celeste, dal momento che il cosmo non vuol essere ne perfetto ne bello. Il mondo sussiste,esso diviene,perisce,ma non ha mai cominciato a divenire e non ha mai cessato di perire; si conserva nelle due cose ".
Ci sarebbe poi da citare Kant ( Critica della ragion pura ) senza tralasciare ovviamente Shopenhauer.
Grazie per questa interessantissima discussione,che seguo con estremo piacere. Ci sarebbe da scrivere per giorni.....


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Maggio 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Grazie per questa interessantissima discussione,che seguo con estremo piacere. Ci sarebbe da scrivere per giorni.....


Sei il benvenuto (anzi, sei incoraggiato!) a partecipare! Che ormai il thread langue un po'.


----------



## spleen (8 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non credo che esistano leggi a governare la Natura. Noi utilizziamo traduzioni il più possibile ordinate e rappresentative per poterci spiegare, a noi stessi, e secondo il nostro linguaggio ciò che ci circonda. ovviamente semplificando e riducendo.
> 
> Il concetto di legge implica ripetibilità.
> La Natura per sua essenza non è ripetibile.
> ...


  Io penso che invece questo “protocollo” molto probabilmente esista, perché vedo “ricorrenze” e “persistenze”  ( scusa Giorgio). O meglio, che la nostra sostanziale incapacità a comprenderlo fino in fondo non escluda a priori la sua esistenza. Perche ogni volta, vedi, che diciamo –no – a qualcosa, finiamo nel paradosso di negare l’esistenza di quello che non conosciamo, di quello che non è scibile, che è anche un poco il paradosso di certi  atei e dei credenti per partito preso, accomunati dal fatto di negare o abbracciare tassativamente, nel tentativo sterile, questo si, di dare un ordine precostituito alle cose, abbracciando o allontanando. ( E qui mi fermo perché non vorrei essere frainteso perché poi Giorgio mi tira le verdure ).

  Poche cose in affetti riusciamo a “percepire”, immaginare, per ora:
  Percepiamo che il tempo “trascina” l’universo,  verso cosa non lo sappiamo.
  Percepiamo che l’entropia aumenta il disordine di quello che osserviamo.
  Pensiamo che la materia e l’energia siano la stessa cosa, abbiano la stessa essenza, che è quella rete che collega (?)  tutto quello che esiste.
  Osserviamo che fisicamente ci sono quattro /( tre) tipi di forze fondamentali e le abbiamo nominate. Pensiamo che ce ne potrebbe essere una, unificante. Il fatto che talvolta ci sembra che varino, non significa che non ci siano, potrebbero rispondere a regole che ancora non conosciamo.
  E’ poco, lo so, ma questo è…. ed in quello che ho scritto ti prego di osservare che non troverai una sola parola sul fatto che l’universo sia stato fatto per me o io per lui, che ci sia una regia, o che non ci sia. Del resto ci mancano persino definizioni adatte a definire la “casualità” con cui spieghiamo certi fenomeni.
  Ho usato le parole “percepire” e “protocollo” e soprattutto “probabilmente” perché nel mio limitato vocabolario mi sembrano le più adatte, perché manca proprio un vocabolario, credo, per descrivere compiutamente queste cose. Vi prego, non fraintendetemi, questo è quello che penso adesso, potrebbe cambiare. Come tante persone sono abbastanza convinto che io debba ancora “cercare” e il bello è che lo faccio anche quando non vorrei farlo…  e credo che lo farò, come tutti, “per quel che resta del mio giorno”.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Leggendo il tuo post vedo un richiamo/collegamento forte a quanto affermato da Nietzsche secondo il quale " il cosmo non è un regno dominato da regole,da una ratio o da leggi. *L'attribuzione di un'armonia è un'arbitraria proiezione dell'umano sul celeste*, dal momento che il cosmo non vuol essere ne perfetto ne bello. Il mondo sussiste,esso diviene,perisce,ma non ha mai cominciato a divenire e non ha mai cessato di perire; si conserva nelle due cose ".
> Ci sarebbe poi da citare Kant ( Critica della ragion pura ) senza tralasciare ovviamente Shopenhauer.
> Grazie per questa interessantissima discussione,che seguo con estremo piacere. Ci sarebbe da scrivere per giorni.....


Pensa se invece fosse il contrario...


----------



## Spot (8 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non credo che esistano leggi a governare la Natura. Noi utilizziamo traduzioni il più possibile ordinate e rappresentative per poterci spiegare, a noi stessi, e secondo il nostro linguaggio ciò che ci circonda. ovviamente semplificando e riducendo.
> 
> Il concetto di legge implica ripetibilità.
> La Natura per sua essenza non è ripetibile.
> ...


Invece io ho alcuni dubbi sulla non ripetibilità della natura.
Per il semplice fatto che c'è la matematica, che come tu sottolinei giustamente è un linguaggio artificiale, esclusivamente nostro, e ripetibile, che tuttavia si presta in maniera assurdamente efficace a descriverla.


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Pensa se invece fosse il contrario...


Ortaggi da ogni dove!!!!!


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ortaggi da ogni dove!!!!!


ahahahahahah


----------



## brenin (8 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Io penso che invece questo “protocollo” molto probabilmente esista, perché vedo “ricorrenze” e “persistenze” ( scusa Giorgio). O meglio, che la nostra sostanziale incapacità a comprenderlo fino in fondo non escluda a priori la sua esistenza. Perche ogni volta, vedi, che diciamo –no – a qualcosa, finiamo nel paradosso di negare l’esistenza di quello che non conosciamo, di quello che non è scibile, che è anche un poco il paradosso di certi atei e dei credenti per partito preso, accomunati dal fatto di negare o abbracciare tassativamente, nel tentativo sterile, questo si, di dare un ordine precostituito alle cose, abbracciando o allontanando. ( E qui mi fermo perché non vorrei essere frainteso perché poi Giorgio mi tira le verdure ).
> 
> Poche cose in affetti riusciamo a “percepire”, immaginare, per ora:
> Percepiamo che il tempo “trascina” l’universo, verso cosa non lo sappiamo.
> ...


Inizio con una citazione di Feuerbach:
" _il sentimento di dipendenza dell’uomo è il fondamento della religione; l’oggetto di questo sentimento di dipendenza, ciò da cui l’uomo dipende, e si sente dipendente, non è però altro, originariamente, che la natura. È la natura il primo, l’originario oggetto della religione, come è abbondantemente dimostrato da tutte le religioni di tutti i popoli (…)" 
 per poi passare a Kant
" _
_Non si può, quindi, interrogarsi sulla totalità del mondo perché qualora, come i metafisici pretendono di fare, si tenti di farlo si cade inevitabilmente nei reticolati logici delle cosiddette antinomie. Queste sono dei veri e propri _*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]conflitti della ragione con se stessa*[/FONT][/FONT]_, che si concretizzano in *[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]coppie di affermazioni opposte *[/FONT]_[/FONT]_di cui una afferma e l’altra nega, ma tra le quali, in assenza di un’esperienza corrispondente, non è possibile decidere. La soluzione dell’idea cosmologica nega al mondo un limite e non lo considera infinito, mentre impone all’intelletto di non arrestare mai la ricerca che non predetermina la grandezza dell’oggetto dell’indagine. "_

_Alla fine penso che la nostra piacevolissima discussione possa per un attimo soffermarsi su questa conclusione che Kant fece alla sua " Critica della ragion pratica " :
" _due cose riempiono l'animo di ammirazione sempre nuova e crescente, quanto più spesso e più a lungo la riflessione si occupa di esse: il cielo stellato sopra di me e la legge morale dentro di me ".


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2015)

Sono uno zero totale in filosofia... ma a proposito di Kant, amo il suo imperativo categorico. E' una cosa che da speranza in qualcosa (e non parlo di Dio come comunemente inteso) di più grande di noi che possa trascendere l'intero mondo fisico.


----------



## ipazia (8 Maggio 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Leggendo il tuo post vedo un richiamo/collegamento forte a quanto affermato da *Nietzsche *secondo il quale " il cosmo non è un regno dominato da regole,da una ratio o da leggi. L'attribuzione di un'armonia è un'arbitraria proiezione dell'umano sul celeste, dal momento che il cosmo non vuol essere ne perfetto ne bello. Il mondo sussiste,esso diviene,perisce,ma non ha mai cominciato a divenire e non ha mai cessato di perire; si conserva nelle due cose ".
> Ci sarebbe poi da citare *Kant* ( Critica della ragion pura ) senza tralasciare ovviamente *Shopenhauer*.
> Grazie per questa interessantissima discussione,che seguo con estremo piacere. Ci sarebbe da scrivere per giorni.....


Benvenuto! Filosofia...iniziavo a sentirmi sola in mezzo a tutta questa scienza

Indovinato!  (Schopenauer è stato probabilmente il mio primo amore).

Ma facciamo un passo indietro..."tutte le cose sono l'Uno e l'Uno tutte le cose". (cit.)

E mi sta incuriosendo parecchio la interazione fra osservato e osservatore consapevole  e partecipante (sveglio). E le conseguenza che ne derivano. Da entrambi i punti di vista.

E' interessante nella sistemica ritrovare quel tipo di visione. A partire dall'affermazione per cui il "il tutto è più della somma delle sue parti" (proprio perchè introducendo il concetto di interazione e poi comunicazione diventa evidente come qualsiasi tipo di assioma sia riconducibile solo a se stesso ma perda buona parte della sua assolutezza nel suo dipanarsi all'interno del sistema e poi della rete.) fino ad arrivare ai sistemi complessi aperti in cui viene introdotto il caos come elemento creativo, che mentre dissipa energia produce cambiamenti profondi nel sistema stesso. 

E di tutto questo la cosa che trovo più interessante è proprio il fuoriuscire dalla ricerca di una legge e di una definizione per limitarsi (se così lo si può definire, perchè dal mio punto di vista è invece aprirsi) alla semplice descrizione dell'osservabile. E quella descrizione prende significato solo all'interno di una rete che comunica aperta in ogni direzione percorribile sulla rete stessa ma anche traendo variabili dall'essere essa stessa immersa e in comunicazione con reti di reti di reti. In ogni direzione. E in ogni tempo (umanamente concepito).

E il significato ha fine ed inizio in se stesso, nell'accadere forse più che nel divenire. 

Che mi piace molto l'idea di togliere il divenire e i legami con le proiezioni che riguardano il tempo come grandezza e inserirlo invece nella circostanza dell'accadere.


----------



## ipazia (8 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Invece io ho alcuni dubbi sulla non ripetibilità della natura.
> Per il semplice fatto che c'è la matematica, che come tu sottolinei giustamente è un linguaggio artificiale, esclusivamente nostro, e ripetibile, che tuttavia si presta in maniera assurdamente efficace a descriverla.


Di dubbi io ne ho praticamente su ogni cosa..e anche sul suo contrario!! 

La ripetibilità esiste nel passato. 
Per vincoli legati alla nostra velocità di elaborazione delle informazioni. 

La matematica elabora modelli, che ripetono una ripetibilità. Già in questi due semplicissimi passaggi avviene una dispersione di informazioni e a quelli è necessario aggiungere la limitatezza della prospettiva dell'osservatore/i che stende/ono i modelli. 

E fra l'altro, il fatto di cercare la ripetibilità stessa, crea la situazione per cui non si può trovare che ripetibilità. perchè quello si sta cercando. 

Io invece preferisco cercare per sendipità. Quando riesco e non vincolo me stessa ai vincoli da cui sono condizionata. 

In tutto questo il mio principio non è l'esclusione. Ma è invece includere l'esclusione nell'inclusione. Lasciando ognuna libera di assolvere la sua funzione ma prestando attenzione alla comunicazione che si attiva e alle variabili di interazione. 

Preferisco una ricerca di sistema alla ricerca per modelli. 
Pur sostenendo che i modelli siano utili come semplificazioni. Momentanee. Nel riconoscimento dei miei limiti conoscitivi. (e della mia resistenza allo sconosciuto...i modelli sono un buon posto in cui prendere fiato!)
E prestando attenzione a non legarmi ai modelli interpretativi. Che sono sicuramente rassicuratori e rispondenti a bisogni umani profondi. 

Osservatore consapevole e partecipante e osservato. In sintesi. 

Rimango di quella scuola per cui bagnarsi per due volte nello stesso fiume non si può. Ma non per questo se ne esclude la possibilità.

Ecco perchè ritengo che una rete di rete di rete sia interessante da percorrere. Non riesco ad escludere che nella compresenza di stati possa essere invece possibile bagnarsi per due volte nello stesso fiume.


----------



## ipazia (8 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Io penso che invece questo “protocollo” molto probabilmente esista, perché vedo “ricorrenze” e “persistenze”  ( scusa Giorgio). O meglio, che la nostra sostanziale incapacità a comprenderlo fino in fondo non escluda a priori la sua esistenza. Perche ogni volta, vedi, che diciamo –no – a qualcosa, finiamo nel paradosso di negare l’esistenza di quello che non conosciamo, di quello che non è scibile, che è anche un poco il paradosso di certi  atei e dei credenti per partito preso, accomunati dal fatto di negare o abbracciare tassativamente, nel tentativo sterile, questo si, di dare un ordine precostituito alle cose, abbracciando o allontanando. ( E qui mi fermo perché non vorrei essere frainteso perché poi Giorgio mi tira le verdure ).
> 
> Poche cose in affetti riusciamo a “percepire”, immaginare, per ora:
> Percepiamo che il tempo “trascina” l’universo,  verso cosa non lo sappiamo.
> ...


Facevo riferimento a leggi di natura umana. Le quali sono per ora le uniche a cui ci si può appellare. 

E a queste leggi preferisco un no, per aprire sì ad altro. 
Che non conosco. Ma ri-conosco. Proprio nelle ricorrenze...che sono legislate (per usare il termine umano) nell'imprevedibilità. 
Perchè noi le chiamiamo ri-correnze, ma se osservo in modo partecipante mi rendo conto che anche questa definizione è limitante. Ricorrente forse è la forma ma la sostanza, seppur talvolta impercettibilmente, non è la stessa. SE mi concentro sulla ricorrenza (e quindi sulla ricerca di un modello rassicurante fondamentalmente) trovo sicuro uno schema, ma in quello schema perdo le variabili che rendono la ricorrenza soltanto un percorrere, ciclico. Spirale. Che ogni cosa somiglia a se stessa pur nella diversità. Ed è sulla compresenza di somiglianza/differenza che mi piace mettere l'accento, se penso alle ricorrenze. Che è in quello spazio che le separa e le unisce che di solito si apprende. E si incontra. 

E questo è legato al tempo. Che noi utilizziamo come limite definitorio e unico contenitore di cambiamenti più o meno percettibili. E allo spazio. 

Ma se tempo e spazio sono compresenti. Tutto questo decade. (e io non escludo che lo siano, per quanto io non riesca a percepirlo)

E preferisco quindi un no, non come negazione. Ma come "non aggrappamento" alla certezza della definizione. 

Come dicevo ho qualche problemino con le definizioni e le leggi. Perchè ritengo limitino il campo di ricerca non tanto nei risultati. Quanto nelle condizioni iniziali della ricerca. E nello sguardo del ricercatore. 

Se cerco una "legge" (e volente e dolente sono legato al suo significato umano che ho esperito nel mio brodo di appartenenza) la ricerca che vado a fare è già limitata in partenza. Condizionata. E condizionato è lo sguardo che porto nel ricercare. 

E hai ragione, il nostro vocabolario è limitato e autolimitante. Che lasciare le parole a volte è come lasciare il porto e avventurarsi per mare, senza sapere nè dove, nè quando, nè come, nè perchè, nè cosa. 

E sul cercare...sfondi una porta aperta....a volte c'è da semplicemente entrare nella stanza. O uscire. A seconda da come la si guardi. No?


----------



## spleen (10 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Facevo riferimento a leggi di natura umana*. Le quali sono per ora le uniche a cui ci si può appellare.
> 
> E a queste leggi preferisco un no, per aprire sì ad altro.
> Che non conosco. Ma ri-conosco. Proprio nelle ricorrenze...che sono legislate (per usare il termine umano) nell'imprevedibilità.
> ...


Ciao, per la verità io no, facevo rifeimento alla natura o meglio a quello che dovrebbe tenere legate tutte le cose, noi compresi. (Noi e l'aragosta).
Del resto sulle leggi della natura umana non è che ci sia maggiore chiarezza, in me intendo, mi riesce più facile parlare del fatto che su giove e nettuno piovono diamanti....
Sul secondo neretto: OK.
Sul terzo, non sono del tutto d'accordo. Devi fare anche delle affermazioni, per poi riuscire a smentirle. (Sto sempre parlando di natura). E' l'atteggiamento libero che poi porta buoni frutti. Gli assunti, se è pur vero che potrebbero essere limitativi, ti consentono di porre una asticella da superare, quanto di positivo conosciamo è dovuto a questo atteggiamento, oltre le regole. Per superarle e andare appunto "oltre" devi conoscerle, prima.
E' come imparare a fotografare, per esempio, se non conosci le regole di base della composizione sarà difficile diventare un bravo fotografo, assimilate le regole, si sarà in grado di infrangerle ogni volta che serva all' economia dell'immagine creativa.
(Con tutto ciò, una buona foto può riuscire anche ad un principiante ma sarà un caso, nel caso).

Proprio parlando di fotografia, mi chiedo se quella che noi consideriamo una "bella immagine" derivi dalla nostra Educazione personale iconografica oppure tocchi corde interne e armonie che già abbiamo dentro.

Sai cosa mi ha risposto il mio compare ed amico alla domanda di cosa ci lega alle aragoste, alle pietre e alle foglie degli alberi?
Mi ha detto: - Che sono tutte immagini create dalla nostra mente - 
Figo no? e vero anche.


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao, per la verità io no, facevo rifeimento alla natura o meglio a quello che dovrebbe tenere legate tutte le cose, noi compresi. (Noi e l'aragosta).
> Del resto sulle leggi della natura umana non è che ci sia maggiore chiarezza, in me intendo, mi riesce più facile parlare del fatto che su giove e nettuno piovono diamanti....
> Sul secondo neretto: OK.
> Sul terzo, non sono del tutto d'accordo. Devi fare anche delle affermazioni, per poi riuscire a smentirle. (Sto sempre parlando di natura). E' l'atteggiamento libero che poi porta buoni frutti. Gli assunti, se è pur vero che potrebbero essere limitativi, ti consentono di porre una asticella da superare, quanto di positivo conosciamo è dovuto a questo atteggiamento, oltre le regole. Per superarle e andare appunto "oltre" devi conoscerle, prima.
> ...


Mi piace assai il tuo compare!!

Ed è esattamente in quei termini che facevo riferimento a leggi limitanti. Che anche quelle, le leggi, sono immagini/proiezioni della nostra mente, fondamentalmente. 
E in quei termini hanno validità limitata alla mente che le produce e alla mente che le traduce a se stessa. 

In questi termini sono di natura umana. Che qualunque spiegazione della Natura è per ora di natura umana. 
Per il semplice motivo per cui, se anche siamo parte di una rete, non riusciamo a percepire l'interezza delle comunicazioni che in essa avvengono. Ma percepiamo solo la parte da cui siamo toccati. 

E infatti un'aragosta ci sembra profondamente diversa da noi.  

Io sto scoprendo lo sguardo di traverso. Comprendendo affermazione e negazione. In circolarità. E il cercare senza cercare. Partecipante. 
Conoscere. Senza affermare e neanche negare. Per il puro e neutro conoscere. 

Nessuna asticella. Da superare. Ma campo conoscitivo da esplorare. 

Non so fare fotografia. E non mi piace molto fissare le immagini. Non ho foto. 

Ma nel campo in cui sono novizia sto imparando che la mia ricerca costante di regole del fare..è assolutamente inutile e anche controproducente. Mi blocca. 

Istintivamente io so già. Cosa fare. Se lo lascio salire. 

Però mi sa che sono cose diverse. Nel campo in cui sono novizia è il mio corpo che sa cosa fare. Non ha praticamente bisogno di me per farlo. La me che regolamenta intendo. 

La fotografia è una tecnica. Che usa strumenti tecnici e esterni al corpo. Prolungamenti con cui è necessario entrare in comunicazione. Per poi attraverso loro entrare in comunicazione col mondo. 

Ed è una tecnica che deve arrivare ad un prodotto. Riconosciuto e riconoscibile. 

Che poi, un bravo fotografo per chi?

Per chi guarda? O per chi fotografa che, a prescindere, si gode quello che ha voluto fissare?

Credo ci siano un sacco di vincoli nella bravura. 

Io invece mi chiedo, se questo oltre...non sia esattamente dove si è. E se non basti semplicemente vedere e ascoltare. Proprio eliminando le leggi e le regole.


----------



## Tradito? (10 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi piace assai il tuo compare!!
> 
> Ed è esattamente in quei termini che facevo riferimento a leggi limitanti. Che anche quelle, le leggi, sono immagini/proiezioni della nostra mente, fondamentalmente.
> E in quei termini hanno validità limitata alla mente che le produce e alla mente che le traduce a se stessa.


Se avessero validita' limitata alla nostra mente non riusciremmo a mandare un razzo sulla luna.


----------



## spleen (10 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi piace assai il tuo compare!!
> 
> Ed è esattamente in quei termini che facevo riferimento a leggi limitanti. Che anche quelle, le leggi, sono immagini/proiezioni della nostra mente, fondamentalmente.
> E in quei termini hanno validità limitata alla mente che le produce e alla mente che le traduce a se stessa.
> ...


Io penso che un bravo fotografo è quello che sa' trasmettere. E' una forma di comunicazione, è saper raccontare una storia agli altri.
E soprattutto a se' stesso.
La fotografia non è solo trecnica, (hai voglia ...) è soprattutto letteratura, perchè è come reimparare a scrivere.
Se fai foto a casaccio, questo sono e questo restano. Una foto di Ansel Adams o di Sebastiao Salgado sono ben altra cosa, perchè le differenze, si vedono
Ma sono un prodotto, sì. E io non sono un bravo fotografo 

Sul secondo neretto è un po' come dire - mai dire mai - (eliminare è una regola se stessa).

Sempre il mio compare mi faceva notare come le regole siano permeanti e ivasive e attraversino la nostra condizione.
Il linguaggio stesso è fatto di regole, e il nostro pensiero, anche, perchè su discorso analogo al tuo mi faceva notare proprio come l'eliminare qualsiasi regola.... sia se stessa una regola.

Il problema non è la regola, è la consapevolezza della sua esistenza. E' saperla "usare".


----------



## ipazia (11 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Io penso che un bravo fotografo è quello che sa' trasmettere. E' una forma di comunicazione, è saper raccontare una storia agli altri.
> E soprattutto a se' stesso.
> La fotografia non è solo trecnica, (hai voglia ...) è soprattutto letteratura, perchè è come reimparare a scrivere.
> Se fai foto a casaccio, questo sono e questo restano. Una foto di Ansel Adams o di Sebastiao Salgado sono ben altra cosa, perchè le differenze, si vedono
> ...


Il tuo compare è quello del tempo? (già detto che mi piace assai?)

Sì. in effetti ha ragione. Anche se più che saperla usare io credo che sia il non esserne schiavi. 
Accompagnarcisi. 
E non averla come lente di osservazione. 

In questi termini eliminare. 

Sugli strumenti che rappresentano il mondo e permettono di comunicarci ci sarebbe una marea di roba da dire. E scrivere. 

Mai letto McLuhan?


----------



## spleen (11 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il tuo compare è quello del tempo? (già detto che mi piace assai?)
> 
> Sì. in effetti ha ragione. Anche se più che saperla usare io credo che sia il non esserne schiavi.
> Accompagnarcisi.
> ...


No, questo è un altro amico, lui e quello del tempo sono i migliori che ho.

No, mai letto, cosa dice?


----------



## ipazia (11 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> No, questo è un altro amico, lui e quello del tempo sono i migliori che ho.
> 
> No, mai letto, cosa dice?


Siete fortunati!

E' un sociologo. Comunicazione ed effetti della comunicazione. 

E' lui quello che ha iniziato a parlare di villaggio globale in tempi relativamente non sospetti, che ha lavorato e ricercato nella prima metà del novecento. 

Una delle cose più interessanti, fra le tante, ma che ha colpito il mio immaginario, era il suo affermare che il medium è il messaggio. E tutto ciò che deriva da questa affermazione. 

Guardare un film. Ascoltare lo stesso film. Leggere lo stesso film. Cambia il film stesso. 
In virtù esattamente del medium che si utilizza per passare la comunicazione. Detto male e in sintesi estrema. 

E questo comporta un sacco di risvolti che riguardano le relazione del nostro corpo con i medium a cui ci approcciamo. Che è diverso avere in mano una penna o la tastiera di un pc. Per dire. in termini di velocità. E di attraversamenti spazio temporali. 

E questo è interessante nei termini dell'allargamento della percezione di sè nel mondo.


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Se avessero validita' limitata alla nostra mente non riusciremmo a mandare un razzo sulla luna.


Vero. Infatti la fisica classica è perfetta per l'allunaggio. Qualunque descrizione macroscopica del mondo si deve basare ancora sul modello newtoniano.


----------



## Tradito? (11 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Vero. Infatti la fisica classica è perfetta per l'allunaggio. Qualunque descrizione macroscopica del mondo si deve basare ancora sul modello newtoniano.


Mi sembra che la fisica classica o meno sia valida un pò per tutto, è un metodo, quello sperimentale, di grande successo, il suo vantaggio è la ripetibilità, in carenza può dirsi tutto ed il contrario di tutto e non si approda a niente.


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Mi sembra che l*a fisica classica o meno sia valida un pò per tutto*, *è un metodo, quello sperimentale, di grande successo*, il suo vantaggio è la ripetibilità, in carenza può dirsi tutto ed il contrario di tutto e non si approda a niente.


ok, ma il metodo sperimentale è valido anche per la meccanica quantistica. D'altronde senza questo metodo, saremmo fuori dal campo scientifico. Le teorie sono altra cosa, e devono superare proprio questa prova. Ma non è vero che non si approda a niente, sono la prima fase necessaria.


----------



## Tradito? (11 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ok, ma il metodo sperimentale è valido anche per la meccanica quantistica. D'altronde senza questo metodo, saremmo fuori dal campo scientifico. Le teorie sono altra cosa, e devono superare proprio questa prova. Ma non è vero che non si approda a niente, sono la prima fase necessaria.


non mi riferivo solo alla fisica classica volevo sottolineare che è stata l'applicazione del metodo scientifico a favorire il grande sviluppo dell'umanità. Senza la verifica sperimentale può essere affermato tutto ed il contrario di tutto.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Maggio 2015)

Che discussione intensa ed appassionante.


----------



## FataIgnorante (11 Maggio 2015)

E chi se lo sarebbe mai creduto che questo è un covo di filosofi e metafisici.


----------



## spleen (11 Maggio 2015)

Mi sa' che questo è un covo e basta... :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che discussione intensa ed appassionante.


Si, vero.


----------



## ipazia (11 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che discussione intensa ed appassionante.





FataIgnorante ha detto:


> E chi se lo sarebbe mai creduto che questo è un covo di filosofi e metafisici.


uff....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

contributi?


----------



## ipazia (11 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi sa' che questo è un covo e basta... :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (11 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Si, vero.


sì!


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> sì!


----------



## ipazia (11 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


>


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


>


----------



## FataIgnorante (11 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> uff....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> contributi?


............ sono uscito dallo Scientifico come prima materia Filosofia che portavo con 9........... vi prego! Non je la posso fà.............. basta.......... ho sintetizzato il mio pensiero in maniera così sintetica che alla fine tutte queste grandi immense bellissime e incredibili teorie, trattati,pensieri, ituizioni, progressi sono null'altra che un evoluzione sinottica della vita dell'universo e dell'uomo che ne fa parte integrante....fine...


----------



## ipazia (11 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> ............ sono uscito dallo Scientifico come prima materia Filosofia che portavo con 9........... vi prego! Non je la posso fà.............. basta.......... ho sintetizzato il mio pensiero in maniera così sintetica che alla fine tutte queste grandi immense bellissime e incredibili teorie, trattati,pensieri, ituizioni, progressi sono null'altra che un evoluzione sinottica della vita dell'universo e dell'uomo che ne fa parte integrante....fine...


e va beh..ma come sei serio!!!

si fa per giocare
per il piacere del disquisire. 

Che mi sa che il senso della vita non lo scopriremo certo in questa discussione. 

anche per non finire a parlare sempre di pratiche anal e cazzi e fighe....ecchepalle!! (per quanto mi riguarda).

(anche io scientifico..mai odiato tanto la matematica come in quel periodo!!)

[video=youtube;k9mFHW6PltY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9mFHW6PltY[/video]


----------



## Spot (11 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> e va beh..ma come sei serio!!!
> 
> si fa per giocare
> per il piacere del disquisire.
> ...


Monty Python?


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Monty Python?


Loro si che hanno beccato il vero senso della vita... d'altronde sono assolutamente geniali, come dimostra la lezione di filosofia qui sotto! 
[video=youtube;0AORIsB8DIw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AORIsB8DIw[/video]


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> uff....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> contributi?


Non particolarmente.


----------

